# Oppo BDP-93: Official Discussion Thread



## Jungle Jack

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/oppobdp93review.jpg[/img]
*OPPO BDP-93 Official Discussion Thread*

*For the Full Review: Click Here!*

*Review Summary*: I absolutely adore this Blu-ray player. In truth, I also own a BDP-83 that I never appreciated the way I do the 93. The new industrial design which I find to be stunning combined with a much higher quality transport over the BDP-83 has made this my new reference BDP. I really think the new casework is as good or better than Lexicon's $3500 BD-30. The fact that the BD-30 is simply a repackaged BDP-83 has engendered a great deal of controversy as Lexicon saw fit to add $3000 to the BDP-83 for new casework. I also greatly appreciate that unlike the BDP-83, the BDP-93 performs flawlessly without a fan. Of all the things I never thought I would have much use for, Netflix streaming has become a staple of my viewing regiment. The Marvell Qdeo processor really does make the picture quality quite good. I look forward to the day when it offers Dolby Digital Plus playback which is currently a PS3 exclusive. Regardless, the combination of universal playback, network capability, rapid loading times of all media, beautiful industrial design, near silent operation, 3D ready, and reasonable price... has me hooked.

*Features*

*Diversified Media Support:*

Blu-ray Disc - The high definition Blu-ray Disc™ format provides pristine video and audio quality for your home entertainment.
Blu-ray 3D – Experience high definition in all new dimensions. The BDP-93 supports the new Blu-ray 3D specifications (3D television and glasses required).
Netflix Instant Streaming Ready - Instantly watch movies streamed to your TV via the Internet connected OPPO Blu-ray Disc Player. (Unlimited membership required. US only)
Blockbuster on Demand - The newest releases instantly from your couch! (Service available in the United States only)
BD-Live & BonusVIEW - The BDP-93 supports BD-Live™ (Profile 2.0) and contains all necessary hardware - audio/video decoder, Ethernet and wireless networking, and 1GB of internal storage - for BD-Live. It also supports BonusVIEW (Profile 1.1) enabling "picture-in-picture" and audio features for viewing director or actor commentary while the main movie is playing.
DVD-Audio - The BDP-93 plays DVD-Audio and supports both stereo and multi-channel high resolution audio programs. Users can select whether to play the DVD-Audio or the DVD-Video portion of the disc.
SACD - The BDP-93 plays Super Audio CD (SACD) and supports both stereo and multi-channel high resolution audio programs. Users can select whether to output the DSD (Direct Stream Digital) signal in its native format or convert it into PCM.
Additional Disc & Media Formats - Additional disc and file formats, such as DVD, audio CD, HDCD, Kodak Picture CD, AVCHD, MP4, DivX, MKV, FLAC, WAV and other audio/video/picture files on recorded discs, USB or eSATA drives can be played back on the BDP-93.

*Unparalleled Video Quality:*

Qdeo by Marvell - The BDP-93 incorporates Marvell's Kyoto-G2 video processor with the second generation Qdeo™ technology. Qdeo video processing delivers a truly immersive viewing experience by rendering quiet natural video free of noise and artifacts for all types of content. For high-quality Blu-ray content, the BDP-93 faithfully reproduces the program just as the director intended; for DVD, the up-converted picture quality bridges the visual gap from your current DVD library to Blu-ray discs; for network streaming and user-encoded content at a variety of formats and quality, the BDP-93 offers enhancement options including video noise reduction, compression artifact reduction, intelligent color, contrast, detail and edge enhancements.
DVD Up-Conversion - Per-pixel motion-adaptive de-interlacing and advanced scaling transform the standard definition image on DVDs to high definition output to your TV. Additional Qdeo video processing options help to deliver a clearer, smoother, and true-to-life picture free of noise and artifacts.
Full HD 1080p Output - The BDP-93 features user selectable video output resolutions, including 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, and up to 1080p 50 or 60Hz.
True 24p™ Video - Many Blu-ray Discs are recorded at 24 frames per second, the same frame rate as the original movie's theatrical release. The BDP-93 can faithfully redeliver the original frames using 1080p 24Hz output (compatible display required) for smoother motion and a flicker-free, film-like home theater experience.
Source Direct Mode - For users who wish to use an external video processor, high-end audio/video receiver or display, the BDP-93 offers a "Source Direct" mode. The original audio/video content on the discs is sent out with no additional processing or alteration.
Multiple Zoom Modes - The BDP-93 supports multiple levels of aspect ratio control and image zooming, including a vertical stretch mode for customers with a 2.35:1 CIH (Constant Image Height) display system. A unique subtitle shift feature allows the user to move the subtitle up and down, making it possible to see all subtitle text when using a 2.35:1 CIH display. (Blu-ray discs with BD-Java may prohibit zoom operation.)
Dual HDMI v1.4a Outputs - Two assignable HDMI v1.4a outputs are provided to capitalize on the optimum audio and video settings to all old, new, and future HDMI televisions and receivers. With the option of full audio and video output to 2 displays; or dedicate one HDMI for audio, the other for video, it promotes a high quality video and audio for both signal paths. The BDP-93 supports 3D and Deep Color modes on both HDMI output ports.

*High Fidelity Audio:*

Dolby® TrueHD - Dolby TrueHD delivers lossless studio master quality audio designed specifically for high definition entertainment. The BDP-93 supports bit-stream output of Dolby TrueHD via its HDMI 1.4a output. It can also internally decode Dolby TrueHD into LPCM and output via HDMI or the 7.1ch analog audio output terminals. (Dolby Digital and Dolby Digital Plus audio formats are also supported.).
DTS-HD Master Audio™ - DTS-HD Master Audio delivers an auditory experience that matches the lifelike images of high-definition video with up to 7.1 channels that are bit-for-bit identical to the studio master. The BDP-93 supports bit-stream output of DTS-HD Master Audio. It can also internally decode DTS-HD Master Audio and output via HDMI or the 7.1ch analog audio output terminals. (DTS-HD High Resolution Audio and DTS Digital Surround are also supported.)
7.1-Channel Analog Output - Individual analog 7.1-channel surround outputs are ideal to connect to a 7.1-channel or 5.1-channel surround sound system. The BDP-93 delivers an incredible sound stage and an immersive surround experience. For users with stereo speakers, the BDP-93 offers a down-mix mode.
Digital Optical and Coaxial Outputs - For simple and easy connection to more traditional A/V receivers, the BDP-93 features both optical and coaxial outputs for digital audio.

*Ultimate Convenience:*

Dual HDMI Outputs – The BDP-93 is equipped with two HDMI output ports and offers the most versatile installation options. You do not have to upgrade your A/V receiver to a 3D model in order to enjoy 3D. One HDMI output of the BDP-93 can be connected to a 3D TV and the other can be connected to a pre-3D HDMI v1.1-v1.3 A/V receiver. For projector users, you can connect one output to a projector for home theater use and the other to a TV for casual viewing. For a multi-room installation the BDP-93 can output audio and video to two 3D or 2D TVs simultaneously.
eSATA Port – The BDP-93 features an eSATA port on its back panel. Consumers can take advantage of this fast eSATA connection to play contents from their hard disks full of audio, video and photo files. Most commercially available hard disks pre-formatted with NTFS, FAT32 and FAT file systems are supported, and file sizes larger than 4GB can be played back.
Wireless & Ethernet – Using the included wireless-N adapter or the built-in RJ45 Ethernet port, users will be able to interact with BD-Live content, watch instant streaming programs from provides such as Netflix, Blockbuster etc., playback contents on their home network, and update firmware to keep up with new Blu-ray releases.
Dual USB Ports - Two USB 2.0 high speed ports are provided, one on the front panel and one on the back. Users can enjoy high definition video, high resolution photos and music directly from their USB drives.
PAL/NTSC Conversion - The BDP-93 supports NTSC and PAL systems for both disc playback and video output. It can also convert content of one system for output in another. (Subject to DVD and BD region restrictions.)
Back-lit Remote Control - The BDP-93 comes with a fully back-lit remote control for ease of use in dark home theaters. With its ergonomic button layout and clear labeling, operating the Blu-ray Disc player is easier than ever.
Universal Power Supply - The BDP-93 features a wide-range world power supply that is compatible with AC power from all regions. No worries about damaging the player due to incorrect power voltage.
External IR - For integration into home theater control systems, the BDP-93 provides external IR IN port to use with an IR distribution system.
RS232 Control - For custom installation, the BDP-93 offers an RS232 control port with a rich control and communication protocol. Installers can easily program their favorite control systems to operate the BDP-93.
HDMI CEC - HDMI Consumer Electronics Control simplifies the home theater by allowing a single remote control to operate multiple devices.

*Oppo BDP-93 Webpage*

*For the Full Review: Click Here!*


----------



## bambino

*Re: Oppo BDP-93*

I like the looks of this model much better then the 83, also seems to have a nice feature list.:T


----------



## Shackmonster

*Re: Oppo BDP-93*

Yes I agree the looks of the new player are a big improvement over the older models. I will be very interested to see the performance of the Marvell chipset. I wonder how this chipset compares to the Marvel unit in the Pioneer AV receivers? Does anybody know if it is the same one?


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Oppo BDP-93*

Hello,
That is one impressive looking BDP. I am sure I will probably cave and procure one even though I have 5 BDP's and have zero interest in 3D.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

*Re: Oppo BDP-93*

I'm sure Henry in the UK will be getting them in so I'll probably do the same Jack, I may get a 3DTV at some point so that feature may be of some use to me, I was quite impressed by the Sony and Samsung Demo I had


----------



## SteveCallas

*Re: Oppo BDP-93*

A separate HDMI output for audio and video is genius. I've never liked the idea of routing video through a receiver, you're almost always going to introduce either degredation or lag. 

I hope this catches on.


----------



## recruit

*Re: Oppo BDP-93*

I know of Pioneer and Denon top end models having 2 HDMI outs but with the 3DTV's being brought out not all people are going to have a 1.4v HDMI AVR's so this makes sense, and tbh from the beginning this should of been introduced as your right sometimes artefacts are introduced if routing through several components.


----------



## akeoo7

*Re: Oppo BDP-93*

Seems like another winner from OPPO.
These guys are active.
:flex::yay2:


----------



## Loffen

*Re: Oppo BDP-93*

Nice with 3D but what I really would like is rack mounts....


----------



## recruit

*Re: Oppo BDP-93*



Loffen said:


> Nice with 3D but what I really would like is rack mounts....


Why not just get a 2-3U mounted shelf to place the Oppo on it, or because there are screws on the side you may well be able to pick up side mounts in a electronic store to fix to the Oppo, but I would rather go for the tray option personally.


----------



## Loffen

*Re: Oppo BDP-93*



recruit said:


> Why not just get a 2-3U mounted shelf to place the Oppo on it, or because there are screws on the side you may well be able to pick up side mounts in a electronic store to fix to the Oppo, but I would rather go for the tray option personally.


Sure, today my BDP-83 is on a vented shelf, in my setup I have two rack cabinets, one for the amps and one for the receiver, oppo, PS3, sat, Eq's and so on.

The problem with shelfs are that they will restrict airflow and take up space, so if Oppo could design a rack mount like the ones Parasound uses for their products it would have been great, and of course I could make some mounts my self, but it is allways a hassle and I will never be able to make any that will look as good as a factory can.


----------



## recruit

*Re: Oppo BDP-93*



Loffen said:


> Sure, today my BDP-83 is on a vented shelf, in my setup I have two rack cabinets, one for the amps and one for the receiver, oppo, PS3, sat, Eq's and so on.
> 
> The problem with shelfs are that they will restrict airflow and take up space, so if Oppo could design a rack mount like the ones Parasound uses for their products it would have been great, and of course I could make some mounts my self, but it is allways a hassle and I will never be able to make any that will look as good as a factory can.


Have you emailed Oppo about this option and if so what was there response?


----------



## sga2

On a related (to the OP) note, I just checked Oppo website and they are no longer producing the BDP-80 of BDP-83 "Due to a shortage of major components..." I hope they plan to replace the 80 with an updated entry-level model.


----------



## Fortin's H.T room

Does anybody know when the release date is.


----------



## recruit

Fortin's H.T room said:


> Does anybody know when the release date is.


Oppo have said in the report that I linked to that the BDP-93 could be available by November in time for Christmas, if that is the case then I know what I will be asking Santa for


----------



## technimac

Wow! I was just about to spring for a BDP 83 and Oppo pulled the plug on it. :yikes:
Although my Panny 50" G20 isn't 3D, I'm looking forward to an upgrade from my trusty Oppo 971 which has really served me well.
But there's so much available now on BR that I can easily rationalize getting a BDP 93.:bigsmile:


----------



## merc

Why no analog stereo outputs???
The analog stereo outputs on my current Oppo DVD players help to idiot proof the system when my wife or daughter wants to watch a girly movie without needing to turn on the whole 7.1 system. She just likes to turn on the HDTV, pop in a DVD and listen via the internal TV's stereo speakers. Without the analog stereo outputs, she couldn't do that... so for us, BDP-93 - FAIL.


----------



## recruit

Then why not keep your existing Oppo DVD player and then just add a new BDP93, or is that not an option?


----------



## merc

recruit said:


> Then why not keep your existing Oppo DVD player and then just add a new BDP93, or is that not an option?


Probably not an option since whatever DVD player I use has to go through the Dtrovision HDMI to VGA HdCp compliant converter and into my single VGA input on my HDTV.
Otherwise, I'd get nothing higher than SD-DVD resolution on my old but wonderful HDTV.

Although I could use a component TV input for my older oppo dvd player and have my wife use that, my two component inputs on my HDTV are currently being used by my HDTV-DVR and my DVHS player/recorder.

I guess i could get a Psyclone component/audio switcher like i use in my gameroom system though and then could use both players in my primary system too?


----------



## mechman

Oppo BDP-93 webpage

John - I'll tack this up in the first post as well. :T


----------



## recruit

Thanks mech :T

I have to get hold of one of these when it is released !


----------



## mjcmt

*Re: Oppo BDP-93*



koyaan said:


> From what I understand, they've eliminated the stereo analog out. One of my favorite features on the 83-SE.
> It is time for them to get more internet and streaming capability though.
> 
> I understand that they also have a higher-performance replacement for the 83-SE in the works.


That is too bad. I agree w/ you that analogue outputs are important to me as well. 
It has a nice high-end look instead of mass market styling. Reminds me on the Cary CD308 cdp with the drawer incorporated in the window. Stunning look.


----------



## recruit

I agree the new 93 looks very sleek and is certainly better looking than the outgoing 83 :T


----------



## Z71SierraSLT

I'm ready to buy when this comes out!


----------



## akeoo7

The thing is a real looker, but even though prettier than the BDP83, it has a cheaper look.
But may it's that the photo is giving it this effect, but definitely nice.


----------



## recruit

akeoo7 said:


> The thing is a real looker, but even though prettier than the BDP83, it has a cheaper look.
> But may it's that the photo is giving it this effect, but definitely nice.


Its funny how people perceive things differently as I think it looks more expensive and like a higher end unit than the BDP83, you can only just make out the disc drive in the middle, I just hope I can get hold of an imported unit in the UK lease:


----------



## akeoo7

recruit said:


> Its funny how people perceive things differently as I think it looks more expensive and like a higher end unit than the BDP83, you can only just make out the disc drive in the middle, I just hope I can get hold of an imported unit in the UK lease:


What I meant, it looked more mainstream than the old one, I still think this one (BDP93) is prettier though.
If you like to have one and it wasn't imported to England, you could import one from the US, may be it's abit of trouble, but it's worth it, I did so and imported one to Lebanon. And don't worry about warranty because those guys at OPPO are the best at backing up their products all over the world.


----------



## q2bon2b

Maybe because I am used to the 83 look, especially the circular control on the right. The new 93 has a little of the minimalist approach but I suspect I will get used to it (if only they would just release the unit!). Hopefully before Xmas. If so, I will be a happy camper.


----------



## recruit

akeoo7 said:


> What I meant, it looked more mainstream than the old one, I still think this one (BDP93) is prettier though.
> If you like to have one and it wasn't imported to England, you could import one from the US, may be it's abit of trouble, but it's worth it, I did so and imported one to Lebanon. And don't worry about warranty because those guys at OPPO are the best at backing up their products all over the world.


We actually had a Dealership in the UK which distributed Oppo in the UK and bought off of him but for some reason he is not trading any more well that is what it says on his website, so yes I will more than likely have to import one myself from the US and I agree Oppo's customer service is first class :T


----------



## myared

akeoo7 said:


> What I meant, it looked more mainstream than the old one, I still think this one (BDP93) is prettier though.
> If you like to have one and it wasn't imported to England, you could import one from the US, may be it's abit of trouble, but it's worth it, I did so and imported one to Lebanon. And don't worry about warranty because those guys at OPPO are the best at backing up their products all over the world.


Akeoo,

I live in the US but am Lebanese. I'm happily surprised to know one could import retail electronic equipment to the country. How did you get your OPPO past customs, or did the carrier take care of that?


----------



## recruit

I presume it is like everyone else, either the supplier includes the shipping price taking into account the charges per country per say, or you pick up the import duty before collection/delivery.


----------



## LaserDisk

I took advantage of the Oppo pre-release offer, the BDP-93 should ship on the 22nd. :bigsmile: I can't take advantage of the HDMI audio as my system has no input for it, but I will feed the HDMI video to my 60" Kuro.


----------



## recruit

LaserDisk said:


> I took advantage of the Oppo pre-release offer, the BDP-93 should ship on the 22nd. :bigsmile: I can't take advantage of the HDMI audio as my system has no input for it, but I will feed the HDMI video to my 60" Kuro.


I'm contemplating taking the Jump to a 3D set and the 2 outputs really would come in handy until the upgrade on my processor can get done :foottap:


----------



## akeoo7

myared said:


> Akeoo,
> 
> I live in the US but am Lebanese. I'm happily surprised to know one could import retail electronic equipment to the country. How did you get your OPPO past customs, or did the carrier take care of that?



Hi myared
I always import small things from the US especially blurays and CDs, sometimes small electronic devices and the carrier takes care of it all. Well but not this one, my two brothers live in the US, Houston area, one of them was visiting last spring, so he carried it for me with his luggage, if I had to ship it with a carrier it would have cost me an arm and a leg (may be two)!!! but it can be done no biggy, the carrier takes care of everything and you just pay the money.
Nice to know you though.
Have a good day.


----------



## akeoo7

recruit said:


> I'm contemplating taking the Jump to a 3D set and the 2 outputs really would come in handy until the upgrade on my processor can get done :foottap:


Hi John
Isn't it frustrating how audio and video stuff are becoming, you always have to run behind the upgrade.
As long as you have a free input in your TV I don't think your processor needs upgrading. You are geared well, very well.
Nice Day
:T


----------



## LaserDisk

FYI - Facebook has an OPPO page and I placed the following there too with no reply from OPPO as yet.

Yesterday I received the new 2011 Musicdirect catalog. To my surprise, on page 48 MD has the New OPPO BDP-95 Universal Blu-ray for sale for $979. I haven't called Musicdirect, but you would think they would at least state that it isn't available until such and such date - :huh: wouldn't you?


----------



## recruit

LaserDisk said:


> FYI - Facebook has an OPPO page and I placed the following there too with no reply from OPPO as yet.
> 
> Yesterday I received the new 2011 Music Direct catalog. To my surprise, on page 48 MD has the New OPPO BDP-95 Universal Blu-ray for sale for $979. I haven't called Music Direct, but you would think they would at least state that it isn't available until such and such date - :huh: wouldn't you?


Ummm, that is interesting as I would of thought the upper end of the BD players from Oppo would be the SE version, maybe it is a mistake or they know something we don't :scratch:


----------



## LaserDisk

I don't recall where I read it, but it was announced there would be no SE version of the 93, it would be the 95.

It's 11:57 PM and I just got the word from OPPO. Musicdirect had to meet a dead line for their new 2011 catalog and included the BDP-95. 

I still think they should have said coming soon or something like that.


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: OPPO BDP-93 Blu-ray Player - Official Early Release Review and Discussion Thread*

I thought I would point out a few Features and also some of the ways in which the BDP-93 differs from the BDP-83.

First off, the BDP-93 does not Ship with the Spears & Munsil or the AIX Calibration Discs that came bundled with the BDP-83. However, OPPO is offering the Spears & Munsil Disc separately for 25 Dollars. 

In addition, the BDP-93 does not output DVD's at 1080p/24. However, if your AVR/SSP offers 1080p/24 Upsampling, setting the OPPO to Source Direct for DVD's will offset this. Also, the BDP-93 does not offer a dedicated 2 Channel Analog Output. However, it does have a 7 Channel Analog Output and it can be configured for 2 Channel or Stereo Operation for those who are using an HDMI Processor and care to listen in Stereo.

As it currently stands, Zoom is not offered on BD Java Titles and there is not possible to adjust the Delay via HDMI.

Now for the good news in terms of what is offered over the 83. The 93 offers 3D, Dual HDMI Outputs, the USB Wireless Adapter that was an Option on the 83 is included, far greater File Support for Media Files, Test Tones for those using the 7 Channel Analog Outputs, Zoom on Component Video, DivX Plus HD certified, Netflix and Blockbuster Video Streaming and much more.
Also, Netflix is now offering Dolby Digital Plus on some of its Streamed Content and is the reason I have decided to use Netflix as opposed to Blockbuster for Video Streaming. 

Another thing I would like to point out is that only HDMI 1 uses the Qdeo Chipset. HDMI 2 uses the Mediatek Chip that also handles Video Decoding. I would recommend Connecting HDMI 1 to your Display and HDMI 2 Connected to the AVR/SSP. This of course is the way for those using a 3D TV and pre HDMI 1.4 AVR as well.

Please bear in mind that the BDP-93 has not been Released to the Public at Large and that Firmware Revisions are going to be coming. Therefore, there will be kinks to iron out and the chances of additional Features is good. I am cautiously optimistic that Pandora will be made available. For fellow Pre Release Owners, please bring up what if any irregularities you are encountering. This is quite important to Report to OPPO so that the General Release Model is as stable as possible. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: OPPO BDP-93 Blu-Ray Player- Official Early Release and Discussion Thread*

Hello,
Well I am now an Owner of an OPPO BDP-93 and must say it is beautiful. I cannot have had an easier Setup and I am currently checking out Netflix Streaming and so far so good. I took the Day off to wait for UPS and to play with this most amazing BDP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## usrsld

*Re: OPPO BDP-93 Blu-Ray Player- Official Early Release and Discussion Thread*

Thank goodness... OPPO has added Netflix streaming! I look forward to hearing more about this machine, as it may be my next Blu-Ray player. (I've been avoiding OPPO due to the "no Netflix" issue.) I didn't see Pandora listed, I hope that's coming too in the near future.


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: OPPO BDP-93 Blu-Ray Player- Official Early Release and Discussion Thread*

Hello,
Netflix Streaming works quite well too. Included in the Box is a 30 Day Trial Offer. As I have never used Netflix or similar Services, I was able to use the Trial Offer. I do not think it is applicable for those who have a Netflix Account.

I am now watching Lie to Me Season 1 and it sounds quite good. I also loaded a BDP and the Load Time was rapid.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: OPPO BDP-93 Blu-Ray Player- Official Early Release and Discussion Thread*

Hello,
I must say Day 1 with the OPPO has been wonderful. I did go ahead and Configure my PS3 with Netflix as well and at this time it is the superior interface. The speed which the PS3 Loads Titles is rapid and there is a Search Function as well. 

Again, the OPPO is in Pre Release and I expect improvements so this is just for now that the comments towards the PS3 are applicable. I do hope that OPPO is also going to offer Dolby Digital Plus on certain Streamed Titles.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: OPPO BDP-93 Blu-Ray Player- Official Early Release and Discussion Thread*

Hello,
Just thought I would add some additional observations. The Remote Control IR Distance is not as good as I had expected. That being said, using the Remote from my Onkyo instead works far better. I hope a FW Update might be able to fix this. In no manner would this dissuade me from Purchasing one even if it cannot change.

DD Plus is not yet available via Netflix on Streamed Content, but will be in the future. PLII sounds quite good however and again the PQ on Streamed Content has been a most pleasant surprise.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## cavchameleon

*Re: OPPO BDP-93 Blu-Ray Player- Official Early Release and Discussion Thread*

Jungle Jack,

Lots of info on the BD93 already. Do you by chance have the BD83 (I've been using this as my main player)? How you you compare BD play back (speed and video/audio)? Also, how about DVD Audio and SACD? The unit itself looks pretty slick! Do you find the build quality the same/better than the 83 (I found the 83 to be of much better build quality than my Panasonic models, but not any better at playing actual BD's - the Panasonic's can not play DVD Audio or SACDs though.


----------



## akeoo7

*Re: OPPO BDP-93 Blu-Ray Player- Official Early Release and Discussion Thread*

Lucky you
I am red with envy
Thanks for sharing though, keep it up
Have a nice day


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: OPPO BDP-93 Blu-Ray Player- Official Early Release and Discussion Thread*



cavchameleon said:


> Jungle Jack,
> 
> Lots of info on the BD93 already. Do you by chance have the BD83 (I've been using this as my main player)? How you you compare BD play back (speed and video/audio)? Also, how about DVD Audio and SACD? The unit itself looks pretty slick! Do you find the build quality the same/better than the 83 (I found the 83 to be of much better build quality than my Panasonic models, but not any better at playing actual BD's - the Panasonic's can not play DVD Audio or SACDs though.


Hello,
I do indeed have a BDP-83 and have thus far found the General Operation to be at least as good if not better in respect to Blu Ray Operation. Loading Speeds are still rapid. A great thing about the BDP-93 is that it does not use a Fan and OPPO worked with Japanese Company Tohei to build a better Loader. The transport is a custom-built loader made by Tohei. These Companies worked to minimize Vibrations from the Sony Laser Pickup used in the BDP-93 and was also used in the BDP-83 . 

DVD-A and SACD have worked great. No problems with Streaming DSD and having it show up on the Onkyo's Display. SQ on these Discs are wonderful as well. There have been Reports of Pioneer AVR Owners having to select PCM instead of DSD due to not getting Sound when set to DSD.
When set to PCM, the OPPO is Decoding the SACD's internally. I hope and expect this to be fixed quite soon. 

In terms of Build Quality, I truly believe that the BDP-93 is in another league. The Metal Faceplate is beautiful and the Industrial Design is my favorite OPPO Design by leaps and bounds. Actually a major reason I did not use my BDP-83 as my primary BDP is that it did not have the same feeling of solidity as my Pioneers. This has all changed with the BDP-93 which I love so far and it looks like a far more expensive BDP than it is. 
And this is not even bringing up being 3D Capable, offering dual HDMI Outputs, and offering Netflix and Blockbuster Streaming. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## cavchameleon

*Official OPPO BDP-93 Thread*



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I do indeed have a BDP-83 and have thus far found the General Operation to be at least as good if not better in respect to Blu Ray Operation. Loading Speeds are still rapid. A great thing about the BDP-93 is that it does not use a Fan and OPPO worked with Japanese Company Tohei to build a better Loader. The transport is a custom-built loader made by Tohei. These Companies worked to minimize Vibrations from the Sony Laser Pickup used in the BDP-93 and was also used in the BDP-83 .
> 
> DVD-A and SACD have worked great. No problems with Streaming DSD and having it show up on the Onkyo's Display. SQ on these Discs are wonderful as well. There have been Reports of Pioneer AVR Owners having to select PCM instead of DSD due to not getting Sound when set to DSD.
> When set to PCM, the OPPO is Decoding the SACD's internally. I hope and expect this to be fixed quite soon.
> 
> In terms of Build Quality, I truly believe that the BDP-93 is in another league. The Metal Faceplate is beautiful and the Industrial Design is my favorite OPPO Design by leaps and bounds. Actually a major reason I did not use my BDP-83 as my primary BDP is that it did not have the same feeling of solidity as my Pioneers. This has all changed with the BDP-93 which I love so far and it looks like a far more expensive BDP than it is.
> And this is not even bringing up being 3D Capable, offering dual HDMI Outputs, and offering Netflix and Blockbuster Streaming.
> Cheers,
> JJ


JJ,

Thanks for the info! Yes, I definitely like the look of the 93 and the options of streaming and dual HDMI Outputs (actually one of the reasons I'm looking at it). The 83 has served me well (still does) and has never had problems with SACD being sent out as DSD. It's good to hear the build quality is the same and/or better as lot's of companies seem to be getting cheaper in that department to cut costs - a big plus for OPPO. 

I did not know about the loader upgrade and fan - it has not been an issue for me with the 83, but a quieter unit is always better. I have some fans installed on the side of my rack as it is just to keep air moving, but there are rated at 6db, so extremely quiet - can't hear them at all even when everything is quiet.

Keep us posted on any new findings on this new machine! :T


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: OPPO BDP-93 Blu-Ray Player- Official Early Release and Discussion Thread*



cavchameleon said:


> JJ,
> 
> Thanks for the info! Yes, I definitely like the look of the 93 and the options of streaming and dual HDMI Outputs (actually one of the reasons I'm looking at it). The 83 has served me well (still does) and has never had problems with SACD being sent out as DSD. It's good to hear the build quality is the same and/or better as lot's of companies seem to be getting cheaper in that department to cut costs - a big plus for OPPO.
> 
> I did not know about the loader upgrade and fan - it has not been an issue for me with the 83, but a quieter unit is always better. I have some fans installed on the side of my rack as it is just to keep air moving, but there are rated at 6db, so extremely quiet - can't hear them at all even when everything is quiet.
> 
> Keep us posted on any new findings on this new machine! :T


Will do amigo. Also, the Resale Value of the BDP-83 is stellar and it should cost less than 100 Dollars to upgrade to the 93. I am not sure if 83 Prices will remain this high once the 93 attains General Release, but all OPPO's seem to boast stellar Resale Value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## cavchameleon

*Re: OPPO BDP-93 Blu-Ray Player- Official Early Release and Discussion Thread*



Jungle Jack said:


> Will do amigo. Also, the Resale Value of the BDP-83 is stellar and it should cost less than 100 Dollars to upgrade to the 93. I am not sure if 83 Prices will remain this high once the 93 attains General Release, but all OPPO's seem to boast stellar Resale Value.
> Cheers,
> JJ


That's good to know, I had not thought about selling the 83, but would be a great way to upgrade to the 93 for a modest cost (all of our other rooms just use Panasonic Blu-rays as they are cheap to come by and do the job, but I like having a more 'reference' level unit in the HT). Thanks for the tip.

Ray


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: OPPO BDP-93 Blu-Ray Player- Official Early Release and Discussion Thread*



cavchameleon said:


> That's good to know, I had not thought about selling the 83, but would be a great way to upgrade to the 93 for a modest cost (all of our other rooms just use Panasonic Blu-rays as they are cheap to come by and do the job, but I like having a more 'reference' level unit in the HT). Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Ray


Hello,
I really think it will make for an excellent cost effective upgrade. I still cannot get over just how much nicer the Industrial Design truly is. 

I also cannot believe how much I have enjoyed Netflix Streaming. It is awesome. I have never Rented a DVD or Blue Ray in my Life preferring to Purchase all Media and amassing a Media Library. At this point, I have over 1000 DVD's and over 150 Blu Rays. That being said, Streaming is mighty convenient.

What is even more exciting is that OPPO is working to add additional Media Services. As I said prior, I am really hoping that Pandora is made available. Also, Slacker Radio works quite well just to name a few.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## usrsld

*Re: OPPO BDP-93 Blu-Ray Player- Official Early Release and Discussion Thread*



Jungle Jack said:


> I also cannot believe how much I have enjoyed Netflix Streaming. It is awesome. I have never Rented a DVD or Blue Ray in my Life preferring to Purchase all Media and amassing a Media Library. At this point, I have over 1000 DVD's and over 150 Blu Rays. That being said, Streaming is mighty convenient.


Yeah, it's like having a giant media collection that someone else stores for you! I really like documentaries, and they have plenty of those availble for download; and having great "Blu-Ray picture and sound" is not nearly as important for documentaries.


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: OPPO BDP-93 Blu-Ray Player- Official Early Release and Discussion Thread*

Hello,
I thought I would bring up a few pieces of News. First, it appears the BDP-93 is going to be Released in the next Week or 2. Also, either at the end of this Week or beginning of the next, a new Firmware Update is going to drop.

From what I was told this will implement a large number of improvements and I would imagine fix the HDMI Handshaking issues that seem to be mostly affecting Pioneer Components.

Also, the Remote Control has not been working well in terms of Distance. I am using my Onkyo Remote instead and it works far better. I am hoping the RC can be made to function better with the forthcoming Update, but if not I will not lose Sleep over it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## cavchameleon

*Re: OPPO BDP-93 Blu-Ray Player- Official Early Release and Discussion Thread*



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I thought I would bring up a few pieces of News. First, it appears the BDP-93 is going to be Released in the next Week or 2. Also, either at the end of this Week or beginning of the next, a new Firmware Update is going to drop.
> 
> From what I was told this will implement a large number of improvements and I would imagine fix the HDMI Handshaking issues that seem to be mostly affecting Pioneer Components.
> 
> Also, the Remote Control has not been working well in terms of Distance. I am using my Onkyo Remote instead and it works far better. I am hoping the RC can be made to function better with the forthcoming Update, but if not I will not lose Sleep over it.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Great to hear JJ. Oppo is pretty good at FW upgrades. As for the remote, not sure if that is a FW issue. It usually is an IR strength issue (either on the sending end of the remote or the receiving end of the unit, but seems more like the sending end as your Onkyo remote is working great). I wouldn't loose sleep over it either as I use a Harmony remote most of the time.

Ray


----------



## jjbbssll

This is from the Music Direct website about the Oppo BDP-95(not the 93)

Oppo has been hard at work this year. Instead of resting on their laurels Oppo spent the year with their heads down working on the “next best Blu-ray player.” The new Oppo BDP-95 is the now the new standard in Blu-ray players under a grand. This new player now streams video (Netflix, Vudu, and others). It will play back 3D material with the level of quality you expect. Oppo added two HDMI outputs.

This is the audiophile version, so Oppo added the newest ESS Sabre DAC chipset, which enhanced the sound of the player dramatically. For CD, SACD, and DVD-A playback, the BDP-95 is even tougher to beat. Oppo also added balanced stereo outputs and improved the power supply section with a large toroidal transformer at its core. The video performance also gets big upgrade, as this player upscales DVD better than players twice the price. The BDP-95's native Blu-ray playback is quite simply the industry standard. We expect to start seeing another round of glowing reviews shortly. Our highest recommendation!

Specs Coming Soon!


----------



## recruit

Looking forward to see the BDP95 and how it performs compared to the BDP93, and once these 2 players get released every other player should take note on how it should be done, know doubt.


----------



## q2bon2b

So, based on previous Oppo naming convention, the BDP95 is equivalent to a BDP93SE? The price point, if correct, makes it attractive for me.

I am looking for a DAC and I hear great things about the Sabre chip utilized in Wyred 4 Sound DAC. Is the Oppo's Sabre similar? 

Would/Should I be able to use BDP95 as a DAC for my digital music files, on top of using it as a BDP, CD and SACD player?

Any latest on its expected/rumored release date?


----------



## Jungle Jack

q2bon2b said:


> So, based on previous Oppo naming convention, the BDP95 is equivalent to a BDP93SE? The price point, if correct, makes it attractive for me.
> 
> I am looking for a DAC and I hear great things about the Sabre chip utilized in Wyred 4 Sound DAC. Is the Oppo's Sabre similar?
> 
> Would/Should I be able to use BDP95 as a DAC for my digital music files, on top of using it as a BDP, CD and SACD player?
> 
> Any latest on its expected/rumored release date?


There has been no Official Word on when the BDP-95 will be Released as the BDP-93 still does not even have an Official Release Date. What is known is that OPPO is building the 95 from the ground up as opposed to basing it on an existing Model as was the case with the BDP-83 SE.

Given the 93's support of a myriad of Music Files, I do think it is more than safe to assume that it can be used as you are hoping it to be. It is going to be an amazing BDP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## q2bon2b

Jungle Jack said:


> There has been no Official Word on when the BDP-95 will be Released as the BDP-93 still does not even have an Official Release Date. What is known is that OPPO is building the 95 from the ground up as opposed to basing it on an existing Model as was the case with the BDP-83 SE.
> 
> Given the 93's support of a myriad of Music Files, I do think it is more than safe to assume that it can be used as you are hoping it to be. It is going to be an amazing BDP.
> Cheers,
> JJ


JJ, thanks for the info.

So the 95 is a totally new platform, designed from ground up. Very nice. And given Oppo's successful past products in general and the BDP-83SE in particular, I eagerly await the introduction of the 95. Hope the price will be within my reach.


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: OPPO BDP-93 Blu-Ray Player- Official Early Release and Discussion Thread*

Hello,
Just wanted to report that OPPO Released a new Firmware Version today. Here is the Info from OPPO:
Release date: December 17, 2010
Category: Latest Official Release

Main Version: BDP9x-33-1216
Loader Version: CN0500
Sub Version: MCU93-06-1008


Release Notes:
This version is designed for the OPPO BDP-93 Blu-ray Disc player. Comparing to the BDP9x-21-1108 version that is shipped with the pre-release players, the major changes included in this version are:
1.HDMI compatibility improvements.
2.Compatibility fix for multi-channel SACD playback over HDMI in DSD mode.
3.General disc compatibility improvement based on recent and upcoming Blu-ray releases as well as user-submitted disc samples.
In addition, the Owners Manual is now Online as well. 

The Firmware addresses HDMI Handshake Issues with Pioneer Components and it seems to have fixed all past problems. Also, I recently Purchased a Window 7 Laptop and I am able to easily access all of my Music Files through the OPPO as well. My Onkyo TX-NR3007 also offers this and I have been enjoying it greatly.

I will Test DVD's, BD's, SACD's, Netflix and Media Files and report back any changes. In truth, I have yet to have a single hiccup prior to this FW. This really is an incredible BDP. Also, the FW Update literally took about 1 Minute.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## cavchameleon

*Re: OPPO BDP-93 Blu-Ray Player- Official Early Release and Discussion Thread*

Thanks for the update JJ! Glad this unit is really working well for you - with no hiccups at all. That is amazing for a first release, but since they have a FW update, that is a sign that there are some issues that are being resolved. It must be pretty difficult for companies to take into account all the options and equipment that will be connected together (with no real true standard being followed at times (well, there are standards, but many companies 'flex' them a bit).

Let us know how the streaming portions work with this unit. It'll be nice to see if the streaming capabilities are up to par with other set top boxes.

Ray


----------



## recruit

*Re: OPPO BDP-93 Blu-Ray Player- Official Early Release and Discussion Thread*

And what amazes me with Oppo is that they are so quick with releasing updates compared to others, it shows how dedicated they are to each product :T


----------



## cavchameleon

^^^ Agreed, very customer oriented company. Looks like they are done with the Beta release of the 93 and are not available to the public.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Since Today OPPO has Released the BDP-93 to the General Public, I decided to Merge the Thread that I had started for Pre Release into the Official Thread which John has done such a fantastic job on.

I am working on an Offical Review that I plan to have out this Week. I cannot understate just how pleased I have been with this BDP. In addition to the added Functionality of the BDP-93, it is an absolutely beautiful Component. Moreover, thanks to it not having a Fan like the BDP-83 has, Operation is noticeably attenuated.

Of all the things that I never thought I would have much use for, it turns out Netflix Streaming has been something I have used an amazing amount. The PQ is fantastic thanks to the Marvell Processor and I am just waiting for the 93 to be able to Bitstream Dolby Digital Plus.

As it currently stands, only the PS3 offers this Feature. Though I also have a PS3, I have so preferred the PQ of the OPPO that I have not used the PS3 aside for some side by side Comparisons. Using PLII, I have found the SQ of the Netflix Content to be most acceptible.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
So has anyone else placed an Order for this stellar BDP? I cannot understate just how pleased I have been with this Player. Also, it is wonderful news that the BDP-93 is soon going to be available in Europe.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> So has anyone else placed an Order for this stellar BDP? I cannot understate just how pleased I have been with this Player. Also, it is wonderful news that the BDP-93 is soon going to be available in Europe.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I'm tempted Jack but am also tempted to wait for the 95 to see what that is like as I will not be getting a 3DTV this side of xmas and have MR for BD and DVD on my BDP-83, although that says nothing for patience so I may end up with one anyway :dontknow:


----------



## cavchameleon

I'm in the same boat at Recruit. I'd love to have one but first need to justify if I really 'need' one right now. My BDP-83 has been working flawlessly and I already have other things to take care of streaming, so am wondering if I would really benefit. But, I'd still love one:bigsmile:


----------



## recruit

The one thing that pleases me with the new Oppo is that it works off of NTFS drives rather than the older format of FAT32, so in theory you have an excellent networking device that should play large files, have you tried this Jack yet?


----------



## bushy007

Does anyone if these will make it to Australia? my understanding is the bdp83 has to be modified to be used here and to be honest I'm lost to find where i can get one..


----------



## cavchameleon

bushy007 said:


> Does anyone if these will make it to Australia? my understanding is the bdp83 has to be modified to be used here and to be honest I'm lost to find where i can get one..


Might be best to contact OPPO directly - I'm sure they can help you.


----------



## cavchameleon

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## recruit

Merry Christmas Ray :T


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Tonight, I downloaded the 14 Day Trial of Play On and it works quite well allowing Hulu, TV.Com, You Tube, Pandora, ESPN 3, NFL Rewind, MLB, and many other Computer based apps to your HT.

Play On's Trial does not require CC Information, or even an active Email Account if worried about privacy. It also works on PS3, Xbox, Wii and others, but with the OPPO you get to take advantage of the Marvell Processor.
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
A couple of updates. Vudu will soon be coming to the BDP-93 and should be already installed on the forthcoming BDP-95. Though OPPO has not officially announced it, OPPO is now shown on Vudu's Website.

I love Vudu and the combination of 1080p and Dolby Digital Plus makes for excellent results. Far better than I ever thought possible for Streamed Media. For all PS3 Owners, when you download Vudu, you get a $5.99 Credit which will cover the cost of one 1080p Rental. Lower Resolution feeds cost less.

Also, again PlayOn is much fun and works quite well on the BDP-93. It gives you access to Hulu, You Tube, CBS, ESPN 3, and many other Internet Streaming services. Best of all you get a 14 Day free trial where you do not even need to give a real Email Address let alone Credit Card information. Also works well on the PS3.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## cavchameleon

Thanks for the update Jack! I really need to pick one of these now. I was looking at the Boxee for streaming since my brother got one and loves it, but just a bit more $ and one can have this unit.


----------



## cavchameleon

Jack,

One other question, have you been streaming movies and music stored on your computer/server (if you have one)? Curious how well it works - I'm putting all my music (already done - over 1000 CD's) and movies (still in the process) on a server. Also, if you are doing this, do you have any way to customize the GUI (ie, show album and movie art)?


----------



## Jungle Jack

cavchameleon said:


> Jack,
> 
> One other question, have you been streaming movies and music stored on your computer/server (if you have one)? Curious how well it works - I'm putting all my music (already done - over 1000 CD's) and movies (still in the process) on a server. Also, if you are doing this, do you have any way to customize the GUI (ie, show album and movie art)?


Hello,
I have streamed a good amount of music from my PC. I have been using Homeshare from Windows 7 though it does not show up on the PC, all of my music does just like it does on my Onkyo. Album Art does show up for MP3's that I have that information for which is most of it.

I also have a good friend who is streaming Videos as well. He has had some issues with Subtitles, but is using MKV Files and it looks great.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I have streamed a good amount of music from my PC. I have been using Homeshare from Windows 7 though it does not show up on the PC, all of my music does just like it does on my Onkyo. Album Art does show up for MP3's that I have that information for which is most of it.
> 
> I also have a good friend who is streaming Videos as well. He has had some issues with Subtitles, but is using MKV Files and it looks great.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I like the fact that it can stream MKV is that from NTFS formatted drive jack?


----------



## Jungle Jack

recruit said:


> I like the fact that it can stream MKV is that from NTFS formatted drive jack?


Hello,
That is the case as I believe. I have a sneaking suspicion you are going to end up with a BDP-95 and I am gonna really get a case of gottahaveititis.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

Well now that you mention it...it may well be the case :whistling:


----------



## cavchameleon

Thanks Jack!That really is one complete universal machine now!!! I like that word, I'll use it also: gottahaveititis - fits me for this machine...


----------



## Jungle Jack

John,
I really think you would be quite pleased with either model. However, those Sabre DAC's combined with your Pro Ac's would be something else on SACD.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Today OPPO released a Beta Firmware Upgrade. As it is not an Official Upgrade, it will not show up via your Network.
Here are the details: 
Release date: January 28, 2011
Category: Public Beta Test Version

Main Version: BDP9x-38-0126
Loader Version: CN0500
Sub Version: MCU93-06-1008

1. HDMI compatibility improvements. This version resolves compatibility issues reported by customers for passing 3D through certain A/V receiver models, and for getting HD audio bitstream on some A/V receiver models.
2. Improvement to audio and video synchronization (lip sync).
3. Picasa Web Album added to the "Internet" section of the Home Menu.
4. General disc compatibility improvement based on recent and upcoming Blu-ray releases as well as user-submitted disc samples.

Go to OPPO Website if interested in Downloading the FW. It can be done via USB Thumb Drive or Burning an ISO File onto a CD-R. I am debating doing it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I went ahead and installed the latest Firmware. I did via CD-R and with Power2Go, burning the ISO File could not be easier. I have had no real issues with the past 2 FW's so I doubt I will have any issues with the Beta Firmware.

In March, a new Firmware is going to be released with a superior Netflix UI and Netflix Support for those in Canada.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

Well I could not resist it any longer and I have ordered a BDP93 but a heavily modified unit from Audiocom, should have it in approx 4-5 days :T

 Audiocom Modified BDP93 

As I am running HDMI only it makes sense to go for the BDP93!


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Awesome! But you still had to get one where my gottahaveititis flares up... I am telling you as an 83 Owner as well, you are going to love the new Loader and Industrial Design. Now if I could get you to get some MartinLogan Electrostats.... Then it would not just be Sonnie and myself using them on Staff. Well, you are now by virtue of your Ownership of the Depth.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

The ProAcs I have jack have one of the best midrange sound which is so dynamic and open, but then I have not heard a set of Martin Logans :spend: :gulp:


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I think you need to go and listen to a pair of Summit X's or Spires. Stats are wonderful for Midrange and the new generation are surprisingly dynamic.
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## KelvinS1965

recruit said:


> Well I could not resist it any longer and I have ordered a BDP93 but a heavily modified unit from Audiocom, should have it in approx 4-5 days :T
> 
> Audiocom Modified BDP93
> 
> As I am running HDMI only it makes sense to go for the BDP93!


Not to be too contentious having only joined today, but I thought that it was only worth going for either the '95 or an upgraded '93 if you were planing on using analogue outputs? 

I've preordered the 'standard' 93 myself as although I'll be using it with an older, but decent Arcam AV9 processor I'm already pretty happy with the sound I get using core DTS via coax, so it's as much for the subtitle shift and source direct (to use with my new Lumagen) that I want it for. I can't wait for my dealer to get some more stock, so I can use it. As I couldn't see any difference in picture quality between a basic Samsung player and the new Arcam player with 1080/24p (on a JVC X7) I'm not expecting to see anything better in PQ terms with the '93, but source direct will save the constant messing about in the player menu I have to suffer now everytime I want to watch a DVD and use my VP to upscale it.


----------



## recruit

KelvinS1965 said:


> Not to be too contentious having only joined today, but I thought that it was only worth going for either the '95 or an upgraded '93 if you were planing on using analogue outputs?
> 
> I've preordered the 'standard' 93 myself as although I'll be using it with an older, but decent Arcam AV9 processor I'm already pretty happy with the sound I get using core DTS via coax, so it's as much for the subtitle shift and source direct (to use with my new Lumagen) that I want it for. I can't wait for my dealer to get some more stock, so I can use it. As I couldn't see any difference in picture quality between a basic Samsung player and the new Arcam player with 1080/24p (on a JVC X7) I'm not expecting to see anything better in PQ terms with the '93, but source direct will save the constant messing about in the player menu I have to suffer now everytime I want to watch a DVD and use my VP to upscale it.


Could not agree more and that would be the best way I would probably go if I had a dedicated room, but unofortunately I do not and I have had previously a Crystalio II processor and could never take full advantage of it due to the terrible lighting in my Living room, but for DVD the Oppo will be stunning and the usual quality and feature set is what sets it apart from the rest of the players out there, it sounds like you have got quite a stunning set up your self KelvinS1965 :T


----------



## recruit

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I think you need to go and listen to a pair of Summit X's or Spires. Stats are wonderful for Midrange and the new generation are surprisingly dynamic.
> Cheers.
> JJ


Noooo, I'm a poor man again now :innocent:


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Here is the first Review from Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity for the BDP-93 and BDP-95 : http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/blu-...ayers-part-1-audio-performance.html?showall=1
A Review focusing on the Video is forthcoming.

These Tests focus solely on the Audio Portion and shock of all shocks, both were exemplary with the 95 providing better results. Again, this is from the Analog Outputs and if hooked up to HDMI there really are not going to be any differences. The differences between the 2 BDP's is so slight with Analog that I would think long and hard about spending twice as much for the BDP-95 when the Video is going to be identical and the Audio is awfully close.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

I think the 93 is better looking IMO and more sleek, the 83 has given me a stirling service over the last couple of years and I am sure the 93 will too, I am not too sure about selling the 83 as it still such a good player so may well hang on to it once I get the 93...


----------



## tane0019

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*

Dears,

How do you compare this vs the new Marantz players (UD 5005 & 7006) ?
Most likly the PQ of Marantz will not be able to match, but AQ wise ??


----------



## Jungle Jack

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*

Hello,
I have not had a chance to check out Marantz's new BDP's. However, even the 5005 costs 100 Dollars more and does not offer Multichannel Analog Outputs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tane0019

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*

Where I'm from, the Marantz is about US$300 cheaper than OPPO.


----------



## Jungle Jack

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*

Hello,
Well that certainly changes the equation. If planning on using HDMI only, the Marantz should do just fine. I would go to a Store and check out the Loading Speeds, but given the price differential I completely understand going that direction.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tane0019

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*

Using Marantz to play SACD/DVD-A, can only use HDMI, how about also through the digital out ?


----------



## Jungle Jack

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*

Hello,
No Player can output DVD=A/SACD through Optical or Coaxial (SPDIF) Connectors. Only HDMI 1.2 plus covers both Formats and then there is of course Analog. There is Denon Link as well which uses a Firewire like Digital connection, but that is it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## thunder3dan

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*

JJ,

I appreciate your review of the BDP-93. I also see that you own a Denon DVD-3910. I too own a Denon 3910 and use it exclusively for watching DVDs and listening to CD and SACDs. I would like to upgrade to a blu-ray player and I would appreciate it if you would comment on the upscaling dvd quality, and CD and SACD playback quality of the BDP-93 compared with the Denon 3910. I have so many DVDs that I have been hesitate to upgrade, and I have been quite satisfied the Denon, but if I can improve the picture quality of my DVD collection, still get outstanding audio, while at the same adding blu-ray and netflix, I figure it's probably a no-brainer. My other option would be just keep using the Denon 3910 and get a PS3 or something just for streaming and blu-ray movie watching.

Also, I own an older Pioneer receiver with HDMI 1.1 only, but it does have firewire, which allows me to hook up my 3910 and receive DVD-Audio and SACD through the firewire. I assume if I upgrade I would need to use the analog outputs of the BDP-93 to receive both DVD-Audio and SACD, as well as the high-resolution Blu-ray formats, correct?

Any comments you can provide would be greatly appreciated!! 

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Jungle Jack

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*



thunder3dan said:


> JJ,
> 
> I appreciate your review of the BDP-93. I also see that you own a Denon DVD-3910. I too own a Denon 3910 and use it exclusively for watching DVDs and listening to CD and SACDs. I would like to upgrade to a blu-ray player and I would appreciate it if you would comment on the upscaling dvd quality, and CD and SACD playback quality of the BDP-93 compared with the Denon 3910. I have so many DVDs that I have been hesitate to upgrade, and I have been quite satisfied the Denon, but if I can improve the picture quality of my DVD collection, still get outstanding audio, while at the same adding blu-ray and netflix, I figure it's probably a no-brainer. My other option would be just keep using the Denon 3910 and get a PS3 or something just for streaming and blu-ray movie watching.
> 
> Also, I own an older Pioneer receiver with HDMI 1.1 only, but it does have firewire, which allows me to hook up my 3910 and receive DVD-Audio and SACD through the firewire. I assume if I upgrade I would need to use the analog outputs of the BDP-93 to receive both DVD-Audio and SACD, as well as the high-resolution Blu-ray formats, correct?
> 
> Any comments you can provide would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dan


Dan,
DVD Playback is excellent through the Marvell Qdeo Processor and do believe it to be superior to the Faroudja Processor and Genesis Chipset in the Denon. Mind you, the Denon is now about 5 years old, but do agree it is still a very good DVD Player.

For SACD's, I am using HDMI and having my Onkyo handle the processing. Same primarily with CD's. Though I do have Multichannel Analog Outputs going out of the OPPO, I primarily am using HDMI for everything so I can use Audyssey on everything. I really think you would love the OPPO and it is 1/3 the price of the 3910.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
The entire Review of the BDP-93 and BDP-95 has been released by Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity:http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/univ...ayers-part-1-audio-performance.html?showall=1

The Benchmark results are utterly fantastic and further confirm just how special this BDP is. Also, both BDP's posted identical Video Results with the 95's upgraded Power Supply having no bearing on the results. Unless you plan on using the Analog Outputs close to exclusively, it makes no sense to spend twice as much on the BDP-95 as if you use HDMI the experience will be identical. Just like with the BDP-83 and BDP-83SE only OPPO is not stating on their Website that the 95 should only be chosen if Analog is in the cards.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## cavchameleon

Awesome Jack! That was a nice read, thanks!


----------



## Drudge

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*

Interestingly enough, in comparing analog output measurements from the BDP-83 to the BDP-93 using Home Theater HIFI's review measurements from the two units on their site,I found that(if I'm reading and comparing the right charts correctly) the BDP-83 has lower IMD and THD+N distortion levels than the BDP-93 in almost every test I believe:blink:.It also beat out the BDP-95 in one area of the chart comparisons with lower distortion:unbelievable:!

When comparing their benchmark video results the BDP-83 scored higher over HDMI than the BDP-93,but the 93 scored better over component.



Here are two examples of what I mean.The THD+N and the IMD levels of both players using the analog outputs with 16/44.1 1Khz sine wave.
























and here with the IMD figures




















The comparisons with SACD/DVD-A are similar.


----------



## Jungle Jack

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*

Hello,
It is interesting that the 83 Measured differently than the 93 via Analog as they use the same Chipset, but regardless it is below the point be being audible. And indeed the 83 scored an 98 on the Benchmark to the 93/95's 96.9 Score, but we are talking about 1.1 Points and the 93 adds Netflix, 3D, Dual HDMI Outputs, redesigned Loader, standard RS 232 and more for the same price. And the 93 does not use a Fan.

I also own an 83, but find the Industrial Design and Loader so much improved on the 93 that I have not used it since I got the 93. In truth, prior to the 93, I was primarily using my Pioneer BDP's for BD and DVD Playback.

The BDP-83 is/was a fantastic BDP that was good enough that other Companies simply rebadged it and or put it in a different Case and charged thousands more. With that being the case, I can completely understand not getting an 93 or 95.
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## Drudge

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*

Hi Jungle Jack,

I was just curious too see how much better the 93 would be over the 83 in the analog output specs,since I was looking into a possible upgrade in sound quality with the purchase of a BDP-93,but I'm not interested in the streaming content features and was just surprised to find that the spec's showed the exact opposite.It is true that under household urban noise levels you wouldn't be able to tell the difference,but non the less still interesting especially when the review for the 93 states that gap in sound quality between it and the 95 is marginal.


----------



## Jungle Jack

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*

D,
If not interested in Media Streaming and 3D, I would look at the BDP-95 or stand pat with your 83. If interested in Analog, the ESS Technology Sabre DAC's are literally World Class. 

As I am using HDMI so I can have Audyssey in the mix, I have not engaged the Analog Outputs since the initial Review. Of course when using HDMI and having it set to Bitstream, the Burr Browns in my Onkyo are doing all of the heavy lifting.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tane0019

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*

Just get myself OPPO 93. Analogue output for Music is very good indeed (female vocal sound sexy & detail). Now have to look for another sub cause low mid & bass too hollow.

Did tried to listen to the cheaper UD5005, but no one locally were willing to hook up one to let me test & compare to OPPO. Maybe they are afraid ?? In the end, go with the friendly + better service (but more expensive) OPPO instead.


----------



## Jungle Jack

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*

Hello,
I really think you will find you made the right decision. After reading the Secrets Benchmark of the 93, it honestly compares to BDP's costing in the thousands. Simply a fantastic BDP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tane0019

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*

Player is settled, now for a musical sub + later a amp to support the 7.1 analogue out.

Going to waste more money ..... :hissyfit:


----------



## Jungle Jack

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*

Hello,
A used Martin Logan Depth would fill your criteria to a tee. Both John (Recruit) and I use them and both of us could not be happier. Congrats on the OPPO. I really think you are going to love it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

My Oppo 93 has been shipped so hoping it turns up tomorrow so I can play :yay2:


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
John, I hope it shows up tomorrow too as I cannot to read your impressions of it. Really looking forward to you getting it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

Well I have been waiting long enough due to delays with the multi region hardware mods, but it has also had so other alterations to the PSU and the HDMI boards so hopefully it performs as I am expecting, will post my thoughts once I have had thorough viewing sessions :T


----------



## recruit

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> John, I hope it shows up tomorrow too as I cannot to read your impressions of it. Really looking forward to you getting it.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hi Jack, I got my new BDP93 today and it is installed and am playing some discs now and have to say it is everything you said it was, the sleek front really is nice and the disc tray is so much better than what the 83 was, with more or less opening and closing silently, cant wait to get the Projector on later and watch some films through it and see how it compares to the 83, but my 93 is modified quite a bit with a new Super clock for less jitter and also upgraded PSU and some other modifications but so far very impressed, Oppo really are ahead of the other manufacturers :T


----------



## KelvinS1965

I got mine yesterday and although I've only set it up using coax for now (pending some 7.1 phono cables for analogue output) and viewing it on my TV it's looking good so far. I like the disc memory feature, which I'd not even seen mentioned anywhere: It only remembers 6 discs (and some won't allow restarting except from the begining due to the way they are authored) but it seemed to work well with the few discs I tried last night. 

I like the speed and silence of operation too. I'm using source direct, so some of the enhancements are bypassed, but TBH I'd be a little dissapointed if the Oppo did a better job of upscaling than my new Radiance Mini3D...I might risk comparing them later as I hope to try it out using my projector tonight.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Congrats on the OPPO. I love mine. If using HDMI for Video, remember that only HDMI 1 uses the stellar Marvell Qdeo Video Processor. Personally, I have HDMI 1 going directly to my TV with HDMI 2 going to my AVR to handle Audio.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

I'm loving it JJ as it is just so quiet in operation and IMO quicker than the 83 operating and loading BD, my next upgrade will be to get my AV888 HDMI board to v1.4 and probably with a newer display chip and then hopefully a 3D HDTV.

Listening to some of my SACD & DVD-Audio discs and they certainly sounded the best I have heard them yet, it must be the upgraded clock and PSU and other bits that Audiocom have done or could it be the placebo affect Lol!, but seriously I have listened to most of my discs and this time round I was hearing things that I had not noticed previously...

Right off to watch a DVD/BD


----------



## Jungle Jack

John,
Fantastic news that your 93 has arrived safely to you. OPPO worked hard on addressing the Loader on the 93/95 and it really shows. Couple that with no Fan and you have a smooth and silent BDP that I find quite attractive. I could not be a bigger fan of the new Industrial Design. 

While the 83 is a fantastic BDP, I never fully embraced it. While speedy with excellent AQ/PQ, I found myself almost using my Pioneers exclusively as it just felt like it had more gravitas and the Wolfson DAC's made for a great CD Player. However, since I got a 93, I have not used anything but it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

The 83 certainly had its quirks but they seemed to have ironed all those out with the new 93, I got round to watching a DVD last night and nearly 2 BD and have to say the quality is stunning, both SQ/PQ were the best I have seen yet!!

Could I have waited for a BDP95? Yes probably but the 93 does everything I need and I certainly don't need the Analogues out so I'm a very happy chappy :bigsmile:


----------



## KelvinS1965

I had a good play with mine last night, as expected BluRay didn't look any different to my previous budget Sony player, but the speed of the player is great. I tried out the subtitle shift which works perfectly, so that's a useful feature for a lens owner. I also compared the DVD upscaling to my Lumagen and have to say that there isn't much in it, the Lumagen just having the edge (but only when viewing on a near 10' wide screen). I just need to get my analogue cables ordered so I can enjoy some of my SACDs and of course full HD soundtracks rather than core DTS.



recruit said:


> Could I have waited for a BDP95? Yes probably but the 93 does everything I need and I certainly don't need the Analogues out so I'm a very happy chappy :bigsmile:


I can't get my head around the mods you had done if you're not using analogues, what was the purpose of the upgrades?


----------



## recruit

KelvinS1965 said:


> I can't get my head around the mods you had done if you're not using analogues, what was the purpose of the upgrades?


Have a look at the MODS page here from Audiocom


----------



## KelvinS1965

recruit said:


> Have a look at the MODS page here from Audiocom


Thanks, makes more sense than it did before, though I'm not entirely convinced myself I guess the proof is in the pudding as they say.


----------



## recruit

KelvinS1965 said:


> Thanks, makes more sense than it did before, though I'm not entirely convinced myself I guess the proof is in the pudding as they say.


I have not heard or seen the plain vanilla version so I cannot really comment on any differences, all I know is that my one sounds sublime on SACD and DVD-Audio and the PQ last night was really superb through my PJ.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Here is another Review for the BDP-93:http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/...layers-hd-dvd-blu-ray/oppo-bdp-93-full-review

Somehow even with the same DAC's it measures better than the BDP-83.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

***This was actually the 2nd Post on the Thread, but there was not a way to move it one Post down so that I could amass a Post with all of the Reviews on this Player on the first page. My most sincere apologies.******
From what I understand, they've eliminated the stereo analog out. One of my favorite features on the 83-SE.
It is time for them to get more internet and streaming capability though.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Though I made a new Thread, I thought I would also mention here that OPPO has released a new Beta Firmware.
Please check out the new Thread for all the details.
Here is the link::http://oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-93/bdp9x-firmware-41-0303beta.aspx
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I have successfully upgraded to the Beta Firmware that was Released yesterday. It is stable and well forth doing as it adds additional Netflix functionality, greater HDMI CEC integration (on my LCD, the 93 would not show up until this Update), adds Film Fresh, and more.

While you could certainly wait for the Official Release where you can simply DL it via Ethernet, but Downloading and Burning the CD-R as an ISO File is quite easy. I use Power2Go and it is idiot proof for configuring the CD-R.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Mrfranc

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I have successfully upgraded to the Beta Firmware that was Released yesterday. It is stable and well forth doing as it adds additional Netflix functionality, greater HDMI CEC integration (on my LCD, the 93 would not show up until this Update), adds Film Fresh, and more.
> 
> While you could certainly wait for the Official Release where you can simply DL it via Ethernet, but Downloading and Burning the CD-R as an ISO File is quite easy. I use Power2Go and it is idiot proof for configuring the CD-R.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Another change its the way you get out of Netflix. Before you could exit by pressing the return key, now you need to press the Home key in order to leave Netflix.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Indeed. I should have mentioned that as well. While I was really hoping Vudu would be included in the Update, but am grateful that at least HDMI CEC functions work better and Netflix is getting further refined.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
The Beta Firmware I spoke of last week is now an Official Release and is now available via Ethernet or WiFi.
Here is the Link:http://oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-93/bdp9x-firmware-42-0323.aspx

The Beta is identical for 93 Owners, but not for 95 Owners as it adds new 2 Channel Functionality.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## harckan

Thank's for all posts, this is very important for me.

Regard


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
My pleasure amigo. Please chime in on anything about the 93 you see fit as it is much more fun to have a lively discussion about this wonderful BDP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Quijibo

I purchased one of these lovely units on the weekend and was able to set it up tonight. I was impressed by every aspect of it. Looks, packaging, ease of setup. All in all a great machine.

I'm excited to give it a whirl tomorrow night.


----------



## Mrfranc

Quijibo said:


> I purchased one of these lovely units on the weekend and was able to set it up tonight. I was impressed by every aspect of it. Looks, packaging, ease of setup. All in all a great machine.
> 
> I'm excited to give it a whirl tomorrow night.


Remember to update it to the latest firmware. And of course enjoy!


----------



## Quijibo

Mrfranc said:


> Remember to update it to the latest firmware. And of course enjoy!


Already updated it via the included wifi adapter for some reason I thought it was something I would have to buy separate. Pleasant surprise when I saw it in there.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Mrfranc said:


> Remember to update it to the latest firmware. And of course enjoy!


Hello,
The wonderful thing about the 93 is it tells you when a new FW is available upon Startup. Quijibo, I am so happy you are enjoying your 93. There truly is a sense of occasion when you Unbox an OPPO that is lacking with most Brands.
Cheers,
JJ:blink:


----------



## dogmatix

Gents,

I recently gave my BDP-93 to my brother who was visiting from overseas. Back home he found that the BDP-93 does not play certain "encoded" disks, blue ray or DVD. I was disappointed to hear this because I sold him this unit as the solution to all of humanity's problems.

Seriously, what are his options to unlock the unit to play all discs, (blu ray and DVD), regardless of region?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## TypeA

*Re: OPPO BDP-93 Blu-ray Player - Official Early Release Review and Discussion Thread*



Jungle Jack said:


> chances of additional Features is good. I am cautiously optimistic that Pandora will be made available.


Is playon still the only option to get Pandora on this player? Pandora is the only thing this player lacks (for me anyway)


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: OPPO BDP-93 Blu-ray Player - Official Early Release Review and Discussion Thread*



TypeA said:


> Is playon still the only option to get Pandora on this player? Pandora is the only thing this player lacks (for me anyway)


Hello,
As it currently stands, that is the case to the best of my knowledge. I really enjoyed Playon and am seriously considering adding it. Had I not gone all Mad Professor on my HTC EVO where I can watch regular Hulu by running a Flash Player that makes Hulu think that it is a Windows PC coupled with another tweak where I have full HDMI Picture Output from the Phone to my TV, I definitely would have already signed up for Playon.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Mrfranc

New firmware today.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
That is fantastic news that the Beta Firmware that came it in May is now Official. I will make note on the First Post. I have been having some AVR issues and have been truly off my game the past few weeks for which I apologize.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I take that back. It is another Beta Firmware, but this is one worth doing as it adds Vudu, something many of us have been waiting for quite some time.

I hope especially this one has no major issues and I usually wait around 4 Days to a Week to install Beta Firmware, but I might do it early this time. OPPO's select group of Beta Testers have probably had this Firmware for at least a Month if not longer so I do not think it poses any real danger, but could cause some things to not function properly. Regardless, this is the Update that I have been waiting for.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Mrfranc

DLNA is working more stable now.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
That is great that DLNA is working better. The next Official Firmware is going to be a doozy. As soon as I can find a CD-R somewhere in this House, I am going to upgrade the Firmware.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TCinGA

Does this player and netflix streaming service support 5.1 audio.

I watched a netflix movie last evening and did not notice the dolby digital indication on the front of my AVR. I just got the player a month ago and have not yet done the firmware update ?

Any comments on the audio streaming from Netflix and how it works on this player ?

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack

TCinGA said:


> Does this player and netflix streaming service support 5.1 audio.
> 
> I watched a netflix movie last evening and did not notice the dolby digital indication on the front of my AVR. I just got the player a month ago and have not yet done the firmware update ?
> 
> Any comments on the audio streaming from Netflix and how it works on this player ?
> 
> Thanks


Hello,
Last time I looked, the PS3 remains the only Netflix Streaming Device that Streams DD 5.1. I believe Sony paid handsomely for that honor. This Feature is supposed to filter out to other Netflix Compliant Devices in the near future. Moreover, the current Netflix GUI on the OPPO is going to be revised to a better one.

What is awesome news is that as of a few days ago, Vudu is available on the BDP-93 via Beta Firmware. With it being available in both 1080p and 5.1, it is the finest Streaming Media extant. Unfortunately, you do have to pay for it by the Title, but there is always the chance they might revise their Business Model to mimic Netflix where millions and millions of people paying less offsets much fewer folks ordering PPV or the high prices to Purchase Titles from Vudu that are only available when the Internet is working.

Personally, the Marvell Processing of the OPPO is so much superior to me that I choose to use it as my primary Netflix Player even though it is in 2.0. Thanks to PLII, DTS Neo, THX Neural Surround, et al, I find the SQ to be quite decent. I also own a Launch PS3 60gb Model and barely use it for Netflix. Also, 5.1 is only available on select Netflix Titles on the PS3. And this was before the gigantic PS3 Data Breach.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TCinGA

I was very happy with the picture quality and sound. I was using PLII Cinema mode (?) on my Onkyo and it sounded fine. I was mostly amazed at how quickly the movie started and it played flawlessly without no skips, or freezes or any other glithches... and that was using the USB wireless network interface. 

Hundreds of Netflix movies at a couple of remote clicks away -- I was pretty happy ! 

Cheers !


----------



## Jungle Jack

TCinGA said:


> I was very happy with the picture quality and sound. I was using PLII Cinema mode (?) on my Onkyo and it sounded fine. I was mostly amazed at how quickly the movie started and it played flawlessly without no skips, or freezes or any other glithches... and that was using the USB wireless network interface.
> 
> Hundreds of Netflix movies at a couple of remote clicks away -- I was pretty happy !
> 
> Cheers !


Hello,
That is great that you are an 93 Owner as well. I was unsure if you were simply considering purchasing one and simply wondering if it currently supported 5.1 or whether you Owned one and were wondering if it did 5.1.

The Loading Speeds are utterly fantastic. Blu-Rays that take minutes to Load on my multiple Pioneer BDP's take mere seconds with the OPPO. It is also wonderful that Ejecting a Disc is instantaneous whereas my Pioneer takes over a minute just to Eject a Disc. 

If you have not already, I highly recommend Downloading the latest Beta Firmware from OPPO's Website.
As it is still in Beta, it is not available via Ethernet or WiFi, but should be Official soon.
Here is the Link: http://oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-93/bdp9x-firmware-50-0608B.aspx

I hope you are a Dawgs Fan and not a Yellow Jackets Fan, but either way I am so happy you are pleased with your 93. I love mine.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
As I mentioned in the last Post and was first mentioned by MrFranc, OPPO has finally added Vudu Capability to the BDP-93 and BDP-95.
Here is the direct Download Link: http://oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-93/bdp9x-firmware-50-0608B.aspx

Here is a full description: 
OPPO BDP-93/BDP-95 Blu-ray Disc Player Firmware Update
Release Information:

Release date: June 10, 2011
Category: Public Beta Release

Main Version: BDP9x-50-0608
Loader Version: CN0900
Sub Version: MCU93-09-0218 (BDP-93), MCU95-08-0218 (BDP-95)

Note: This release is still a beta test version, not an official release. Use it only if you would like to experiment with the new features and improvements. There is a very small chance of the new features and improvements not working properly. If that happens, please report any issue to us. 

Release Notes:

This version is designed for the OPPO BDP-93 and BDP-95 Blu-ray Disc players. Comparing to the previous public beta release version BDP9x-46-0428B, the major changes included in this version are:

VUDU HD Movies is added to the "Internet" section of the Home Menu.
The Netflix application is upgraded to version 2.1. This upgrade adds the "Search" function.
Upgrade the Blu-ray loader firmware (CN0900), which can read discs more quietly, smoothly and robustly.
Add a new option for "Output Volume" in the setup menu (Setup -> Audio Processing -> Output Volume). You can either enable or disable volume control for the analog audio output. When "Output Volume" is set to "Fixed", the player outputs a fixed volume level that is the same as the volume control set to 100. When “Output Volume” is set to “Variable”, the analog output volume can be controlled by the remote "VOL +/-" buttons. If you use your A/V receiver or pre-amp to control the volume, we recommend disabling the volume control on the player to avoid accidentally reducing the player's output level.
Add the "direct play" support for DVD-A discs. Once the disc loading is done, you can directly press the STOP followed by the PLAY buttons on the remote to start the playback. This feature is useful for customers who do not use a video monitor while playing audio discs.
Added ID-Tag support for APE and FLAC files. Now these formats will show Title, Artist, Album and Genre on screen when played back at the Home Menu. Embedded Album Art is also supported for FLAC files.
Added OGG and OGM Vorbis media support. For OGG, the channel number is limited up to 2 and the sample rate is limited up to 96KHz.
Improve BD-Live connectivity. For example, "MovieIQ" will now properly connect and download additional media on selected Sony Pictures Blu-rays.
Improve DLNA performance, which includes faster indexing and more reliable media playback, and added additional DLNA server support.
Improve HDMI compatibility with some A/V receivers and televisions.
Improve the general disc compatibility based on recent and upcoming Blu-ray releases as well as user-submitted disc samples.


All features and improvements of the previous firmware are also included in this version.

The Beta Firmware from March 29th is also included in this Beta Version as well. As the March Update did not add anything that I found to be of huge importance, I never got around to doing it. I also did not have any CD-R around, but mostly it was the lack of any major new Features. I am going to do this Update as soon as I am done with this Post.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TCinGA

Great updates. I have a question about appying them. I bought the player a couple months ago and it came with an update disk. I dont have the firmware version that shipped right in front of me.

Do I need to install the previuous update before installing the newest or can I just skip to the latest version ?

Second question... when playing a SACD or DVD-A disc and I use the track advance key on the remote - there is a slight pause that actually causes the audio to miss the first second or two of the song. It's brief but it's annoying and it happens every tiem i skip forrward or back a track. 

As it turns I just recently started to use the analog out to send sound to zone 2 on my receiver and discovered via the analog output the brief sound delay is not there. 

Any idea what causes the delay in starting the audia playback via HDMI and how to fix it ? It really bothersome missing the first few notes of song when using track advance.


----------



## Jungle Jack

TCinGA said:


> Great updates. I have a question about appying them. I bought the player a couple months ago and it came with an update disk. I dont have the firmware version that shipped right in front of me.
> 
> Do I need to install the previuous update before installing the newest or can I just skip to the latest version ?
> 
> Second question... when playing a SACD or DVD-A disc and I use the track advance key on the remote - there is a slight pause that actually causes the audio to miss the first second or two of the song. It's brief but it's annoying and it happens every tiem i skip forrward or back a track.
> 
> As it turns I just recently started to use the analog out to send sound to zone 2 on my receiver and discovered via the analog output the brief sound delay is not there.
> 
> Any idea what causes the delay in starting the audia playback via HDMI and how to fix it ? It really bothersome missing the first few notes of song when using track advance.


Hello,
Once that Firmware Update has been applied, you can go ahead and throw away that CD. When Burning the new FW, make sure you slow down the Burn Process from fastest to 16x or 32x. Something about this Update caused me to go through 4 CD-R's before finally slowing down the Speed. The earlier CD-R's would Read as Unknown Disc. I have done 2 prior Beta Firmwares on the same PC without having to change the Speed. I would guess it is because of Vudu being a larger File Size than prior Updates, but that is just conjecture. The weird thing is I tried to slow down the speed after the 1st CD-R failed, but Power2Go would not allow me to change Speeds for some reason until I reset the Program. So again, lower the speed.

As for missing the first few seconds of SACD via HDMI, this is a common problem. You might want to try having the OPPO doing the DSD Conversion just to see if it makes a difference. Often, it is an HDMI Handshaking Issue and SACD has some of the strongest Encryption of any Format. It was not until HDMI 1.2 that AVR/SSP's could even Decode a DSD Bitstream. Worst case, you could always connect the Multichannel Analog Outputs and engage it just for SACD.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TCinGA

So I should install the firmware update that came with the player first ?

I'll try the SACD playback suggestions you mentioned and report the results. I did consider just using the multi channel analog outs of the Oppo but I wnated to see if I could avoid another bundle of RCA cables. HDMI was doing such a nice job of getting rid of those.


----------



## Jungle Jack

TCinGA said:


> So I should install the firmware update that came with the player first ?
> 
> I'll try the SACD playback suggestions you mentioned and report the results. I did consider just using the multi channel analog outs of the Oppo but I wnated to see if I could avoid another bundle of RCA cables. HDMI was doing such a nice job of getting rid of those.


Hello,
That Firmware is available via the Networked Connection. Depending on which one, it might need to be done via Ethernet, but you could always do it via Disc. As for jumping Firmwares, you might want to call OPPO just to make sure. However, I would guess that you do not need to DL all prior FW's to do the Beta Firmware as it includes all previous Firmware, but it is always best to err on the side of caution with such a great BDP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
A few things about the latest Beta Firmware. First off with Vudu, you get a 5.99 Credit by just entering in an Email Address. If you have setup Vudu on your PS3 or other Device, you a different Email Address to make sure you get the Credit. It is the exact amount that a 1080p/Dolby Digital Plus Title costs to Rent.

Also, the Netflix UI has been utterly transformed and now even includes the option of Searching for Titles directly. It is quite similar to the PS3 Interface and is a huge step forward. Unfortunately, Dolby Digital still does not appear to be available for what I have seen, but this is still a wonderful update as the previous Netflix UI appeared to be similar to one available on a $99 Dollar Device and certainly not befitting the OPPO.

All I can say is this is by far the best and most important Firmware Update that has been released in my estimation. I have experienced zero issues with it and would imagine it should be an Official Firmware soon where you can Download it via Ethernet or WiFi, but this is well worth a CD-R or USB Thumb Drive.

Again, if using the CD-R Method, make sure to slow down the Writing Speed as I had 3 CD-R's fail before having the CD-R recognized by the OPPO. I have done 3 other Beta Firmware Updates via CD-R without issue and without changing the Writing Speed, but I believe due to the size of this Update, that the speed needs to be lowered.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wallyjog

Well I received my 93 which I wanted to replace my marantz 8400. I use the 7.1 analog to listen to music and my old rig a marantz 9300 receiver which is outstanding for it is a true audiophile piece and does not have hdmi and i dont want to replace it at this point in time. So I will depend on the analog for the blue ray content. Do not know if I should just return it and go for the 95. I am so undecided. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Wally.


----------



## Jungle Jack

wallyjog said:


> Well I received my 93 which I wanted to replace my marantz 8400. I use the 7.1 analog to listen to music and my old rig a marantz 9300 receiver which is outstanding for it is a true audiophile piece and does not have hdmi and i dont want to replace it at this point in time. So I will depend on the analog for the blue ray content. Do not know if I should just return it and go for the 95. I am so undecided. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Wally.


Wally,
I actually used a Marantz SR-19EX AVR with my BDP-93 while my Onkyo was down for almost 2 Months. I found the Multichannel Analog Performance to be stellar. However, without a BDP-95 to directly compare it to, it would be impossible to say just how much better the 95 would have sounded.

The BDP-95 has a custom designed Rotel Toroidial Transformer and ESS Sabre 32 Bit DACs. The Sabre DAC's are honestly some of the finest available period. However, these DAC's and the Transformer make absolutely zero difference for those who use HDMI for Audio and Video.

Personally, I think that the BDP-93 is good enough and that putting the 500 Dollars towards eventually upgrading towards an HDMI AVR would be the way to go. Marantz's SR7005 has garnered enthusiastic Reviews and is very well priced for a Marantz at around 1500 Dollars MSRP. Not only would you gain HDMI, you would also gain Audyssey MultEQ XT which is truly fantastic.

If you are planning on keeping the Marantz for 3-5 Years then I might seriously consider the 95 as its true and only advantage over the 93 is the World Class Analog Stage. I suppose you could talk with OPPO and discuss your situation as they have some of the finest Customer Service extant. It certainly would not be an issue for them to Exchange the 93 for a 95, but without having both there simultaneously, it really will be impossible to judge whether the juice is worth the squeeze. 

With the 95 literally costing twice as much as the 93, I really think I would put it towards the eventual purchase of an HDMI AVR or SSP/Pre-Pro. I totally understand wanting to keep an AVR with outstanding Audio Quality, but a used Power Amplifier that costs about the price of the difference between the two BDP's would lay siege to even the best AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wallyjog

Jungle Jack said:


> Wally,
> I actually used a Marantz SR-19EX AVR with my BDP-93 while my Onkyo was down for almost 2 Months. I found the Multichannel Analog Performance to be stellar. However, without a BDP-95 to directly compare it to, it would be impossible to say just how much better the 95 would have sounded.
> 
> The BDP-95 has a custom designed Rotel Toroidial Transformer and ESS Sabre 32 Bit DACs. The Sabre DAC's are honestly some of the finest available period. However, these DAC's and the Transformer make absolutely zero difference for those who use HDMI for Audio and Video.
> 
> Personally, I think that the BDP-93 is good enough and that putting the 500 Dollars towards eventually upgrading towards an HDMI AVR would be the way to go. Marantz's SR7005 has garnered enthusiastic Reviews and is very well priced for a Marantz at around 1500 Dollars MSRP. Not only would you gain HDMI, you would also gain Audyssey MultEQ XT which is truly fantastic.
> 
> If you are planning on keeping the Marantz for 3-5 Years then I might seriously consider the 95 as its true and only advantage over the 93 is the World Class Analog Stage. I suppose you could talk with OPPO and discuss your situation as they have some of the finest Customer Service extant. It certainly would not be an issue for them to Exchange the 93 for a 95, but without having both there simultaneously, it really will be impossibleee to judge whether the juice is worth the squeeze.
> 
> With the 95 literally costing twice as much as the 93, I really think I would put it towards the eventual purchase of an HDMI AVR or SSP/Pre-Pro. I totally understand wanting to keep an AVR with outstanding Audio Quality, but a used Power Amplifier that costs about the price of the difference between the two BDP's would lay siege to even the best AVR.
> Cheers
> JJ


Thanks JJ what I was thinking to do was get the marantz 5 .1 amp which would give me the sound quality I am used to and add the 6005 as my preamp processor using it for my backs as well to get 7.1 and then the 93 would be a no brainer. How does that sound. Cheers wally


----------



## wallyjog

wallyjog said:


> Thanks JJ what I was thinking to do was get the marantz 5 .1 amp which would give me the sound quality I am used to and add the 6005 as my preamp processor using it for my backs as well to get 7.1 and then the 93 would be a no brainer. How does that sound. Cheers wally


The combo would be 6005/7055 I think those were the models I was looking at


----------



## Jungle Jack

Wally,
That would be wonderful and I really think you will love having Audyssey. Check out Accessories4less as they can save you a small fortune on that combo provided you are fine with Factory Reconditioned gear.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wallyjog

Jungle Jack said:


> Wally,
> That would be wonderful and I really think you will love having Audyssey. Check out Accessories4less as they can save you a small fortune on that combo provided you are fine with Factory Reconditioned gear.
> Cheers,
> JJ


 JJ thats so funny thats who i have been speaking with the receiver is new but the amp is reconditioned and i will probably take out an extended warranty for it just in case cheers wally


----------



## Jungle Jack

Wally,
That sounds like the perfect combo in terms of which I would prefer to be Reconditioned if I had to choose as Amplifiers have not massively changed in decades when speaking of Class A or AB like the Marantz. The Switching Mode Power Supplies used in many so called "digital amplifiers" is a much more recent development that has been primarily spurred on by changes in European Union Regulations about Power Efficiency. Tis why Bang & Olefsen were the ones behind the quite successful ICE Power Modules that are quite a bit more efficient. I still personally prefer Class A or Class A biased AB.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wallyjog

Jack thanks for your help the order goes in monday cheers wally


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I hope that it brings you great joy. After using a Pre HDMI AVR for almost 2 Months, I really think you will love having Audyssey in your Tool Belt. While the Marantz I had was 2500 Dollars circa 2000, I desperately missed having HDMI Switching and Audyssey. Granted, I have been using Audyssey and HDMI Processors for almost 5 Years, but all the same I really think you will be pleased.


Please give us your impressions once your combo arrives. Mark at AC4L is one of the kindest folks I have come across. Please give him a hello when you place your Order.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wallyjog

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I hope that it brings you great joy. After using a Pre HDMI AVR for almost 2 Months, I really think you will love having Audyssey in your Tool Belt. While the Marantz I had was 2500 Dollars circa 2000, I desperately missed having HDMI Switching and Audyssey. Granted, I have been using Audyssey and HDMI Processors for almost 5 Years, but all the same I really think you will be pleased.
> 
> Please give us your impressions once your combo arrives. Mark at AC4L is one of the kindest folks I have come across. Please give him a hello when you place your Order.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Order placed will keep you posted Cheers Wally


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I am again really excited for you and cannot wait to read your findings.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
The latest Beta Firmware has now become an Official Firmware. If you have already done the Beta, there is no need to do anything as it is identical. I do not think the 93 will even let you Update it via Internet if you did the last Beta.

For those who have waited, this Update is by far the biggest in my opinion. It adds Vudu and you even get a $5.99 Credit which is the cost of a 1080p DD+ Rental, upgraded Netflix Interface (waaay better), enhanced HDMI Compatibility, and much more. As there is so much to it, I am just going to Paste the whole list.

Main Version: BDP9x-52-0707
Loader Version: CN0900
Sub Version: MCU93-09-0218 (BDP-93), MCU95-08-0218 (BDP-95)

Release Notes:

This version is designed for the OPPO BDP-93 and BDP-95 Blu-ray Disc players. This version is the same as the latest public beta release version BDP9x-52-0707B. Comparing to the previous official release version BDP9x-42-0323, the major changes included in this version are:

Added VUDU HD Movies streaming. Access VUDU at the Home or Source Menu.
The Netflix interface is upgraded to version 2.1. This upgrade allows for Canadian customers to stream Netflix and adds the "Search" function.
Added the Zoom and Aspect Ratio (AR) adjustment for BD-Java enabled discs (available on HDMI 1 only). To take advantage of this functionality, set the Primary Output to HDMI 1 (Video Setup), use a resolution other than “Source Direct”, and use the HDMI 1 output on the BDP-93. During the disc playback, press the ZOOM button to change the zoom level and AR on the fly. A momentarily black screen may be observed but this is normal. Please note that 3D BD-Java Blu-rays do not allow for Zoom adjustments.
Improved the Speaker Configuration options under Audio Processing. It is now possible to independently set distances for each speaker (previously speaker groups were treated as linked pairs), speaker distances can now be set to the actual spatial distance of the speakers (previously no speaker could be set further from listening position and the Front Left/Right speakers), “Test Tones” can now be used in conjunction with the player’s internal trim controls, speaker distances can now be set in quarter foot increments and speakers no longer require a minimum distance.
Added a new option for "Volume Control" under Setup -> Audio Processing. This function allows for enabling or disabling the analog volume controls (also known as Variable Audio). If set to "OFF" then the VOL-/+ keys on the remote will no longer affect the analog audio output.
Added "Direct Play" support for DVD-Audio titles. After loading the DVD-Audio title, pressing STOP followed by PLAY on the remote control will directly access the first Group/Title, bypassing any menu.
Improved HDMI compatibility with some Audio/Video (AV) receivers. Some customers reported that after updating to the previous Official 42-0323 firmware, HDMI handshake problems (such as momentary black screen, audio and/or video dropout,flashing screen, etc.) were observed, and in most cases, it only happened on HDMI 1 not on HDMI 2.
Upgraded the Blu-ray loader driver (CN0900). This upgrade should result in smoother and quieter disc operation.
Added OGG and OGM Vorbis media support.
Added ID-Tag support for APE and FLAC files. Now these formats will show Title, Artist, Album and Genre on screen when played back at the Home Menu. Embedded Album Art is also supported for FLAC files.
Improved access and read speed to external hard drive (HDD) connected with USB or eSATA, especially when two external HDDs are connected in parallel.
Improved BD-Live connectivity. For example, "MovieIQ" will now properly connect and download additional media on select Sony Pictures Blu-rays.
Improved DLNA performance, which includes faster indexing and more reliable media playback, and added additional DLNA server support.
Fixed the incorrect vertical stretch on some 4:3 DVD films, such as "TWELVE O'CLOCK HIGH" (FOX 2002). This issue could be observed when TV Aspect Ratio is set to "16:9 Wide/Auto" and no zooming operation is performed.
Improved general disc compatibility based on recent and upcoming Blu-ray releases as well as user-submitted disc samples.

This is simply an amazing Update. All that really remains is the addition of Hulu Plus and 5.1 Support for Netflix.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bigzee3

What about if using the Oppo 93 for blu ray only via analog? At the moment I'm using a Panasonic dmp80 via analog to a non hdmi Denon 4802 receiver. Will the Oppo 93 offer me a better pq and sq than my panasonic. Ive read that the Oppo 95 is the way to go for analog but using the player for blu ray only would the Oppo 93 do a better job than the Panasonic. Any advise would be great.:sn:


----------



## Jungle Jack

bigzee3 said:


> What about if using the Oppo 93 for blu ray only via analog? At the moment I'm using a Panasonic dmp80 via analog to a non hdmi Denon 4802 receiver. Will the Oppo 93 offer me a better pq and sq than my panasonic. Ive read that the Oppo 95 is the way to go for analog but using the player for blu ray only would the Oppo 93 do a better job than the Panasonic. Any advise would be great.:sn:


Hello,
I think you would get better DVD Performance for sure. BD Performance is not going to be massively different. However, if interested in SACD and DVD-A, the 93 does a stellar job. 

No doubt the 95 is superior if using Analog, but as it is twice the cost it really should be. However even with its amazing Analog Stage, I do not think it will blow you away when watching BD's with True HD and DTS HD.
I do think it will be better and if you have a large DVD Library it makes even more sense.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bigzee3

Thanks Jack,

I thought as much. I do have a large dvd library and have been replacing a few favourites if it was better on blu ray and picking up all new realeses on BD. At the moment i have been using my older Toshiba 900E just for dvd and the Panasonic for blu ray disc, i cant seem to let go of it. But if the Oppo 93 offer better dvd picture than the Toshiba might have to bite the bullit. Using the analog out for the blu ray should i leave the same set up for dvds or go with the old school coax/optical outs. Just one other thing havent been able to find out a lot about the Oppo 93 bass management is it any good as the Panasonic is very limited.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I would probably use OPT/Coax for DVD's and MCH for True HD and DTS HD. MCH Analog always seems to sound softer than using a Digital Connection. The OPPO should offer better Bass Management with more Crossover Points so that is a plus. It is an awesome BDP and I love mine. I just do not want to over estimate the differences.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bigzee3

Thanks,

Will look into ordering one shortly. I'm in Australia so when it turns up will post thought and no doubt have some new questions.:yes:


----------



## Mrfranc

New beta. YouTube.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Outstanding. I have been on the Road today and did not realize OPPO released a new Beta. Very cool.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Here is all the information about the latest Beta Firmware Update.
Release Information:

Release date: August 15, 2011
Category: Public Beta Release

Main Version: BDP9x-53-0805B
Loader Version: CN0900
Sub Version: MCU93-09-0218 (BDP-93), MCU95-08-0218 (BDP-95)

Note: This release is still a beta test version, not an official release. Use it only if you would like to experiment with the new features and improvements. There is a very small chance of the new features and improvements not working properly. If that happens, please report any issue to us. 

Release Notes:

This version is designed for the OPPO BDP-93 and BDP-95 Blu-ray Disc players. Comparing to the previous official release version BDP9x-52-0707, the major changes included in this version are:

Added YouTube Leanback streaming. YouTube LeanBack is designed to provide an uninterrupted stream of HD videos from YouTube like you were watching a normal television channel. Access YouTube Leanback at the Home Menu -> Internet, or by pressing SOURCE and selecting YouTube.
Resolved errors related to the player freezing when loading specific Netflix streams. In the previous firmware, when playing movies with optional language and subtitle selection, the player may freeze at the initial buffering screen. Examples of titles affected include "Shutter Island", "LOST. Season 1. Pilot" and "The One".
Improved support for user-created DVD-Audio discs. In the previous firmware, the on-screen display and the front panel timing counters may stop at 00:00:00 when playing continuously from Track 1 to Track 2. This was mostly observed on user-created DVD-Audio discs which were “Audio Only” and contained no menus, backgrounds, or additional features.
Added brief chapter information (Current Chapter/Total Chapters) on-screen display when pressing PREV or NEXT button to skip chapters. Currently this feature only applies to commercial discs which include Blu-ray, DVD and DVD-Audio.
Improved general disc compatibility based on recent and upcoming Blu-ray releases as well as user-submitted disc samples.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
If anyone is having problems playing back X Men First Class, 20th Century Fox really are getting despotic. I picked up the BD today, got home and it would simply not Load. Even after waiting 20 Minutes, it would not play. I erased Persistent Storage, Turned off BD Live and updated to the latest Beta Firmware and got nowhere.

As this is the first BD or any Disc of any kind that would not play on my OPPO, I figured it was a poorly Authored Disc and went back to BB and went through the fun of waiting in line 15 Minutes to exchange it. I get Home and of course the BDP still reads 0:00:00.

I was too frustrated to go back to BB and started watching it on my PC when on a lark I disconnected the Wifi Dongle. As soon as I do so, the BD works perfectly. My jaw dropped as I use Ethernet and have the Wifi Connector there so I do not lose it. So if you have this issue with a 93 or 95 try taking out the Wifi Connector or Dongle.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tcarcio

New firmware through the internet today on my Oppo. I now have Pandora and You Tube.....:clap:

http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-93/bdp9x-firmware-57-0917.aspx


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I am so glad the the Beta is not an Official Release. Truth be told, I did not do the latest Beta as I ran out of CD-R's and kept on forgetting to get more of them. Thanks for bringing that up. Truly wonderful news.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
And here is the entire description of the FW from OPPO:
Release Information:

Release date: September 26, 2011
Category: Latest Official Release

Main Version: BDP9x-57-0917
Loader Version: CN0900
Sub Version: MCU93-09-0218 (BDP-93), MCU95-08-0218 (BDP-95) 

Release Notes:

This version is designed for the OPPO BDP-93 and BDP-95 Blu-ray Disc players. Comparing to the previous official release version BDP9x-52-0707, the major changes included in this version are:

1) Added Pandora Internet Radio streaming. The audio quality is 128 Kbps compressed stream decoded to 44.1KHz/16bit, 2-channel for both free and premium accounts. You can access Pandora by pressing the HOME button, and then select "Internet" from the Home Menu, or by pressing SOURCE and selecting Pandora. This service is limited to U.S. residents only.

2) Added YouTube Leanback streaming. YouTube LeanBack is designed to provide an uninterrupted stream of HD videos from YouTube like you were watching a normal television channel. Access YouTube Leanback from the Home Menu -> Internet, or by pressing SOURCE and selecting YouTube.

3) Resolved errors related to the player freezing when loading specific Netflix streams. In the previous firmware, when playing movies with optional language and subtitle selection, the player may freeze at the initial buffering screen. Examples of titles affected include "Shutter Island", "LOST. Season 1. Pilot" and "The One".

4) Improved the subtitle support in M2TS/TS playback through USB drive, external hard drive or DLNA streaming. Customers have reported that the movie picture could occasionally freeze up during the playback, while the time counter was still moving forward. This issue was related to subtitles and has been resolved in this release.

5) Resolved the subtitle flickering or image stuttering issue during some 3D movie playback. This issue has been reported to happen randomly on some 3D movies released in Asia or Europe. Sample titles include "Step Up", "SAW" and "Resident Evil: Afterlife".

6) Resolved the image vertical stretch issue observed on some legacy DVD's. Customers have reported that when playing these DVD's using HDMI 1 and setting Aspect Ratio to "16:9 Wide/Auto", the pictures were vertically stretched. This issue could happen to certain 4:3 DVD's issued before or around 2000, and sample titles include "The Abyss", "Titanic", "TWELVE O'CLOCK HIGH (2002)" and "1941 (1979)".

7) Improved support for user-created DVD-Audio discs. In the previous firmware, the on-screen display and the front panel time counters may stop at 00:00:00 when playback advanced from Track 1 to Track 2. This was mostly observed on user-created DVD-Audio discs which were “Audio Only” and contained no menus, backgrounds, or additional features.

8) Resolved the Test Tone missing or harsh noise issues. Some customers have reported these using some special combinations of downmix mode and speaker setting.

9) Improved the audio information display, e.g., previously "MLP 5.1" was shown as "5.1", "1/2 DTS 6.1" was shown as "1/2 DTS 5.1".

10) Added brief chapter information (Current Chapter/Total Chapters) on-screen display when pressing PREV or NEXT button to skip chapters. This feature only applies to commercial discs which include Blu-ray, DVD and DVD-Audio.

11) Improved general disc compatibility based on recent and upcoming Blu-ray releases as well as user-submitted disc samples. Sample movies include "Avatar(3D)", "Journey to Mecca", "Alice (2009 Miniseries)" and "Pirate of Caribbean 4" (3D version released in Asia and Europe).


----------



## tcarcio

I just got some stations set up and so far I am very happy with the sound on Pandora. Jack the track history on the right of the screen that shows all the songs that have played, can that be erased?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I am not sure about the Track Information. I will look into it and see what I can find out though. Thanks again for bringing this to our attention.
Jack


----------



## tcarcio

Well if I find out how to do it I will post it later. I have to head back to work now so playtime is over....:wave:


----------



## TypeA

Ive read several reviews of folks not happy that the unit displays "Oppo" rather than the home screen when the unit is first powered on. May seem petty but I tend to agree with this gripe, anyone know if Oppo plans to offer options to make the home screen the welcome screen on start-up? Does Oppo have a forum/system for user-submitted firmware recommendations?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
As more and more Features have been added, I would not be surprised if OPPO changes this. This is only when a Disc is not loaded that it just displays OPPO as otherwise it Loads the Disc. OPPO is one of the most accommodating Companies I have ever done business with.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA

Thanks Jack. Recent additions of youtube and pandora services now puts this player on-par with my cheapo Samsung BDP1600. I have a question about outputs before I pull the trigger tho. What the Sammy does now is hdmi 1080p with hdmi audio, 1080i via component with two channel analog audio, and I also use the composite output, all fed to the Marantz for distribution to 5 displays and 11 speakers in three rooms. All three different outputs from the Sammy are all active, all the time, regardless if Im watching a dvd blu or pandora. Obviously its pretty important with my set-up, are all those outputs active all the time on the Oppo also?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I do believe that to be the case. I am not 100% sure, but I would place a wager on it. It really might be worth giving a call to OPPO. Their Customer Service is tops and really know their stuff. Most folks do not utilize quite so many Outputs simultaneously. However, I am almost positive OPPO does allow all Outputs to be used at the same time.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA

Thanks again jack. I wont be using the outputs simultaneously, per se, as usually only one display is on at any one time. The same connection method works with my comcast cable box also, save the component output disables as soon as the hdmi handshake completes. Again, thats no problem as I only watch one display at a time. The 360, on the other hand, completely disables the composite/component dongle whenever anything is just plugged into the hdmi output, whether a handshake happens or not, very stupid indeed. But as long as the cable box and Oppo dont require menu selections to make outputs work, and all outputs are active when you power on the display, Im happy and anyone who might use it should find video support easy. This goes along the same lines as my previous question about _starting_ with a home screen rather than having to press "home" because all you see is "Oppo" when you power on the unit. Not a big deal, and only a extra button press, but these silly questions are all in the interest of good user-friendly operation.


----------



## TypeA

Called Oppo, great service. Primary video would have to be set to analog (loss of Marvell QDEO video processing) for blu ray support from all outputs all the time. To change video output is three pages into the set up menus. Couldnt find published on what kind of decoder the Sammy has, likely not as good as the secondary (Mediatek) decoder in the Oppo though.


----------



## Jungle Jack

TypeA said:


> Called Oppo, great service. Primary video would have to be set to analog (loss of Marvell QDEO video processing) for blu ray support from all outputs all the time. To change video output is three pages into the set up menus. Couldnt find published on what kind of decoder the Sammy has, likely not as good as the secondary (Mediatek) decoder in the Oppo though.


Hello,
To my great astonishment, the Mediatek does amazingly well. Much of this is due to OPPO's implementation of this SOC. My DV-980h uses it as well and the PQ is truly excellent.

I hope it all works out so that you are able to get a BDP-93. OPPO is truly one of the finest Companies to do business with. Also, the Resale Value on their Products is off the charts good. You could literally keep it a few years and still get back a large part of your initial outlay. Another thing I love about the 93 is that it does not use a Fan. Better still is that the Model is not going to be replaced any time soon so that Upgrades are going to continue for a good while. Honestly my favorite Digital Source I have ever owned. Crazy thing is I did not have this level of attachment about my BDP-83. I actually used my Pioneer BDP's as my primaries prior to getting the 93. I barely used the 83. I am actually letting my Father use it up in Tennessee as I have more BDP's than I know what to do with...
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA

Just a heads-up, amazon currently has a couple of open box 93s: "good" condition for $414 or "like new" condition for $440 and of course free shipping. Ive been watching these players closely, this is a great deal and kinda rare to find at such a discount. My "like new" should be here by the 22nd :bigsmile:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004BLK24S/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Nice find. OPPO's are almost never discounted and often Private Party Listings of current Models list for close to MSRP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Sonnie

Jack... does the 93 allow full buffering of Netflix movies? No way I could live stream it with my slow DSL, but if it is like YouTube where you can pause it and it continues to download, then that might work for me. Any luck with that?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Sonnie said:


> Jack... does the 93 allow full buffering of Netflix movies? No way I could live stream it with my slow DSL, but if it is like YouTube where you can pause it and it continues to download, then that might work for me. Any luck with that?


Hello,
Forgive my lateness in answering this. I have friends and family in town and had to go to Tampa this Morning.
As for full buffering, I do not believe it does offer that. I am almost positive that Netflix actually does not allow it. My friend who is an Audio Engineer is sitting right next to me told me the same so I think this is the case. However, until 3 Months ago, I had awfully slow Internet Speeds and never did it lose signal. However, I do believe VQ improves with better bandwidth. 

As this is a fantastic question that has not been addressed, I am going to Email OPPO to get absolute confirmation on this. 
Cheers,
J


----------



## Sonnie

It sure would be nice if it were allowed. Our speeds are maybe 5-600 Mbps on a good day.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
No doubt. This is truly a situation where I really want to be wrong. With OPPO's CS, the answer should arrive quite soon.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## LaserDisk

JJ, do you ever use oppo's Facebook page? Oppo is very responsive to "good" questions.


----------



## Jungle Jack

LaserDisk said:


> JJ, do you ever use oppo's Facebook page? Oppo is very responsive to "good" questions.


Hello,
Facebook is something I really try to avoid at all costs. I most begrudgingly Joined to finally answer a "What Happened To xxx" Page about me from some friends at the University of Georgia that I had fallen out of touch with and due to the fact that someone literally stole a picture of me from my College Major Department Building and setup a Facebook Page in my name. It appears I live in Steamboat Springs, Colorado...

Since finally taking care of that, I have not logged in for several Months. Something about Data Mining and all the other things just feel Orwellian and quite creepy to me. I know I am in the decided minority on this.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA

Minority is probably not as small as you think. I have a page but keep the info pretty vague for the same reasoning as you. Glad you moved down south where its warmer :sarcastic:


----------



## Jungle Jack

I have never lived Nouth of Tennessee since I was 4. I was astonished when I saw that I was living in Steamboat Springs. I absolutely love the City and have spent a great deal of time there as right after graduating from UGA, three of my old Roommates and Fraternity/Pledge Brothers moved there. And about a dozen or so other folks I was quite close to.


----------



## TypeA

Took delivery of my first ever Oppo today, brand new unused (open box) BDP-93 I got off Amazon for $440 shipped . Have some words for whoever said blu ray playback quality should be roughly the same regardless of the player used. Maybe Ive just been using relative junk but, honestly, did any existing Oppo owners see that statement coming???

Only just started with The Fifth Element blu ray in zone 2. Remember my AVR does nothing, no up-converting or signal manipulation, the Marantz is strictly a pass-though kinda guy. This new Oppo has _not_ been calibrated at all though it appears to have extensive picture adjustments built in. Audio, out of the box it cleans my Samsung's clock in both audio detail and channel separation. This zone is being down mixed to stereo analog out from the Oppo. Video? Well color accuracy is vastly improved and saturation is far more balanced, gamma is a moderate improvement also. Clarity and detail is only marginally better than my old-faithful Samsung BD-P1600. Zone 2 is 1080i component from the Oppo to a 720p DLP projo, Im very familiar with how the existing gear looks and sounds and its never looked or sounded like this.

I have decided not to pass on the Qdeo video processing afforded me on the hdmi one output, this output will be driving the 1080p LCD projector in zone one. Originally I was advised to set up the new Oppo for analog component out as the primary output to ensure I can service both zones (hdmi and component) without any sort of menu manipulation, this choice would mean by-passing the use of the Qdeo processor in all zones. Well why not just use the second hdmi out for your zone 2? Well my Mitsubishi hc3000 looks awful being fed hdmi no matter what Ive tried for settings, terrible gamma issues that is a defect of an otherwise stellar 720p projector. Keeping the hdmi output primary and component secondary did come at a price, dvd playback will only be 480p and bluray will only be 1080i (assuming the analog flag remains unused). Small price to pay if you only need component 1080i and must have Qdeo hdmi in your primary zone. Verified 480p limit with Mash season 2 dvd playback, its obvious its not being upconverted like the Sammy would do but, again, color and gamma is very obviously improved over the Sammy. 

Love the build quality of the new player. Even the remote is well designed and engineered, sadly it isnt learning and will join other unused remotes in the remote drawer when the universal is all programmed. Firmware update was very fast, much faster than the four previous updates I did on the Sammy over the last couple years. Of course netflix and panadora was easy to set up on the Oppo, havent had a chance to listen and watch but theyre already set up. The menu system and the owners manual (yep read cover-to-cover) is very well designed and menu operation is slick and faster compared to the Sammy. 

Its official, all my gear is now brushed aluminum and the Oppo, aesthetically, fits-in better than the Sammy's gloss black finish did. Heres what it looks like in my rack, the USB dock can be seen on the right side of the shelf with the Oppo, it has a memory stick installed with some jpeg files.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Fantastic write up. I am so glad that you are happy with it. As I have said many times, there is no other Disc Player I use anymore and I own an embarrassment of them. I am seriously thinking about giving my strays to friends and family as I just do not use the others.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Sonnie

Awesome... glad you are liking it... of course we knew you would. :whistling:

Mine will be here on Friday... I gotta drive in to the office just to pick it up. Like a kid at x-mas!


----------



## Dragon81

I just got my Oppo 93 and as soon as I opened the box it screamed quality just by how it's packaged. Higher quality foam, it comes in a bag, a nice little box for cables and remote. Just this alone is wonderful, not to mention the player its self with it's myriad of features. It just screams quality from the packaging to the design of the player to the feature set. I love it. It's refreshing to see a company show attention to detail and customer satisfaction like this.

I wanted to post this here and a few other places cause I'm excited and because I think the more opinions on this fine product the better. If anyone in these threads is on the fence between an Oppo and another brand - do yourself a huge favor and get the Oppo.


----------



## Dwight Angus

Great review and glad your happy with the 93. Its a great looking BP and it looks great in your rack. I hope to order the 93 shortly. I am kinda on the fence as I already have and love my Oppo 83.


----------



## Dwight Angus

I gave in and ordered the Oppo 93. Very excited. I have decided to move the 83 into the great room and use it with my Samsung flat screen for casual viewing. I love when a plan comes together.


----------



## tcarcio

Congrats, Your going to love it. It is a fantastic player and I love mine.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack

Dwight Angus said:


> I gave in and ordered the Oppo 93. Very excited. I have decided to move the 83 into the great room and use it with my Samsung flat screen for casual viewing. I love when a plan comes together.


Dwight,
Congrats. I really think you are not going to regret it. The 93 honestly feels and looks like a BDP costing multiples of its MSRP. I put my 93 on Audioquest Big Feet and the added height makes it look even better. Note, I would never pay the MSRP for AQ's Big Feet. HCM Audio was utterly blowing out the first generation BF for $30 or less for 4. If memory serves, they cost around $30 for one.

Again, the Disc Loader is so much improved compared to the 83 that I do not have words to convey it. It is Lexus like in its smoothness. Coupled with the myriad new features, fanless operation, and new Industrial Design and it really makes for a classic. I still remain tempted by the 95, but I do not use the Analog Stage of any Component enough to justify paying twice as much.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus

Thnx TC and Jack
I am really excited about the 93 mostly about the new disc loader and the feature set. Fanless operation is a plus as its position in the equipment rack is pretty tight and does not lend itself to great ventilation. I agree with the industrial design appearance. It is a little more appealing then its predecessor. Now I have to wait for delivery. 

Btw my wife has given me the green light on the Oppo purchase as I saved a bunch of cash. I was going to add 2 more SVS PB13 Ultras bringing my total # of PB13 Ultras to 4. After much discussion we realized we didn't need the added LFE in a 3200 cubic foot HT that already shakes the house. Cheers


----------



## Jungle Jack

Whoa. I cannot imagine how amazing 4 PB13's would sound in a Room. I would probably go off the deep end and get a 5th so that I could use the High Level from 4 of the 13's and mate them to the Mains and Surrounds and use the 5th for LFE.


----------



## Dwight Angus

Jungle Jack said:


> Whoa. I cannot imagine how amazing 4 PB13's would sound in a Room. I would probably go off the deep end and get a 5th so that I could use the High Level from 4 of the 13's and mate them to the Mains and Surrounds and use the 5th for LFE.


Lol. For now that ship has sailed my friend maybe revisit that scenario sometime next year. Cheers


----------



## Jungle Jack

Dwight Angus said:


> Lol. For now that ship has sailed my friend maybe revisit that scenario sometime next year. Cheers


Go for 5!, Go for 5!, Go for 5!, Go for 5!, Go for 5!, Go for 5!, Go for 5!, Go for 5!, Go for 5!.... I seriously cannot imagine just how good 4 of them would sound let alone 5.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus

My OPPO 93 was just delivered. As expected the packaging was first rate with no shipping damage. Out for the rest of the day but hope to install later today or tonight.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Dwight Angus said:


> My OPPO 93 was just delivered. As expected the packaging was first rate with no shipping damage. Out for the rest of the day but hope to install later today or tonight.


Hello,
I can sense over the Internet that are coming down with a 24 Hour Stomach Flu.... Should you be able make it through the day in your weakened stated I really think that you are going to love it when you get home tonight.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tcarcio

Dwight Angus said:


> My OPPO 93 was just delivered. As expected the packaging was first rate with no shipping damage. Out for the rest of the day but hope to install later today or tonight.


Oooooooooo, Movie night....:T


----------



## Dwight Angus

Ok finally had a chance to get the 93 installed. This is one sweet BDP. Love the disc loader. Its solid smooth and motion free. Discs are very stable. Got the wireless network connected and checked for updates but it was already updated prior to delivery. Hope to watch some BD's tomorrow. I moved the 83 to the great room for casual viewing so my wife appreciated that as the 83 replaced an older slower loading Samsung 1400 BDP.

Oppo delivers another fine product. I know what I am doing this weekend. Christmas shopping will have to wait. Cheers


----------



## f0zz

Dwight, 

What was the final price after freight and duties? I'm not that far from you and would guess the final price would be very similar for you and I. Im almost ready to pull the trigger on this myself.

You purchased direct from Oppo correct?

John


----------



## TypeA

I checked out the streaming services on the new 93 and this mini-review is a direct comparison with the cheap Samsung player it replaced. Internet service is 25 megs down 5 megs up, both players are connected via ethernet cable. 

Netflix and Pandora are _big_ in my house but I had never bothered with a Picasa account until the Oppo. First and lasting impression is that both Netflix and Pandora interfaces are slow to respond, sometimes almost a full second between keyed input and the on-screen result. :whistling: A disappointment but I take comfort believing Oppo will eventually fix this. 

The Samsung Netflix interface is just your instant queue, snappy and simple. The Oppo interface adds to this; recent new Netflix additions, suggested titles based on your viewing history, overall listings broken-down into genera, and your viewing history of titles whether in your instant queue or not. These extra Netflix features I really like, the Samsung did the job but the Oppo adds those extra streaming options that come in real handy. No fault of Oppo's but manual search of a title is impractical with a simple on-screen keyboard so I didnt do any manual searching. Im sure its great for what it is, Im just not a fan of manual searching with an on-screen keyboard. Launching of the selected video is faster with the Oppo, and noticeably faster. Audio performance seems about the same but video, as was seen with blu ray and dvd playback, is noticeably better on the Oppo. Colors, gamma, clarity, it all seems more natural on the Oppo :nerd:

Pandora, not sure what I would do without it. Im a paying customer who listens almost daily and sometimes all day long. Not counting two projectors I have three displays in my house that provide Pandora information: 19" Vizio LED in zone one, 7.5" Artec LCD in zone two, and a 9" Audiovox LCD in zone three. The Samsung interface, while snappy and faster to respond to input, had small fonts and less contrast backgrounds and text. Im very pleased to report that the Oppo interface is great, nice big text and high contrast that makes surfing Pandora easy, even on super small screens that I use. Sound quality seems about the same for both the Oppo and Samsung, the time it takes from station selection to music playback seems about the same time frame also. Only thing I didnt like is that the screen saver does not engage while using Pandora, it would be nice to have the option to use a screen saver.

Ive always used photobucket for my photo hosting needs, and I had zero experience with using Picasa. However noticing the new Oppo offered Picasa I was quickly doing the free registration and uploading my extensive collection of astronomy pics; Hubble, MER, Cassini, Spitzer, Odyssey, ISS, yep, its a big folder with lots of big files. Having used the perfect source of jpegs I must say I really like the interface for Picasa, its fast, simple, easy to use and offers lots of cool transition effects and settings. Id love to see Oppo add an option to map a picasa file to your screen saver as the existing screen saver, a floating Oppo, is kinda bland and reminds me of the built-in screen savers that came with Windows 98.

The overall feel of the Oppo's streaming features screams high quality and good design. Its easy to use, if not a little slow to respond to inputs. I hope Oppo works hard to stream-line the players interface through firmware updates as a bedrock of good usability and excellent refinement already exists.


----------



## Redsfan2144

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*

I finally pick up at BDP-93 a few days ago and I am blown away how much a difference a high end player like this makes. I have always thought digital is digital when it comes to video, but now I can see that difference. I can't wait to listen to all my DVD-A King Crimson reissues!


----------



## Jungle Jack

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*



Redsfan2144 said:


> I finally pick up at BDP-93 a few days ago and I am blown away how much a difference a high end player like this makes. I have always thought digital is digital when it comes to video, but now I can see that difference. I can't wait to listen to all my DVD-A King Crimson reissues!


Hello,
I am so glad that you are happy with it. As I have mentioned many times here, I absolutely adore mine.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
OPPO has released a Beta Firmware. Here is the changelog:
This version is designed for the OPPO BDP-93 and BDP-95 Blu-ray Disc players. Comparing to the previous official release version BDP9x-57-0917, the major changes included in this version are:

Added "Title/Chapter Repeat" capability to some Blu-ray movies authorized with BD-Java technology. During movie playback, press the REPEAT button on your remote to select the desired repeat mode. As BD-Java is an evolving technology, this function may not apply to all present and future BD-Java based movies.

Resolved the loading failure issue observed on several recently-released Blu-ray TV series, including "Fringe" (Season 3, 2011), "Chuck" (Season 4, 2011), "Dexter" (Season 5, 2011). Normally, these movies can be played with no problems when initially loaded. However, if disc playback has been stopped or the disc ejected, the disc would fail to load properly and remain on a black screen with the front VFD displaying 00:00:00. The cause of this error was related to the player failing to load pop-up menu to display disc resume functionality. This firmware properly resolves the pop-up menu.

Resolved a Fast Forward (FWD) bug during some FLAC music playback. Customers have reported that during some FLAC playback, if you press the FWD button to 2x and up, the music playback could automatically skip to the next track. This issue has been resolved.

Resolved the extra BD-Live setting required to load some Blu-ray movies such as "Warlord" (2010). To load such titles it was necessary to set "BD Live" to be "ON" under Network Setup, even if no internet connection was present. This issue has been resolved and for all "BD-Live" states ("ON", "LIMITED", "OFF").

Resolved FL and FR channels missing from user generated 7.1 WAV media. Customers have reported that FL and FR channel contents may be lost during the playback of 7.1 WAV files. This issue has been resolved.

Reset the SPDIF audio format from VUDU to DTS 5.1 when Bistream is enabled. In compliance with the 

VUDU certification requirements, we have set the VUDU’s audio stream to be converted to DTS 5.1 through 

SPDIF in Bitstream mode. Previous firmware resolved only stereo PCM over SPDIF.

Added the direct play capability to BDAV folder. BDAV is a container for videos recorded using AVCHD camcorders such as Sony's HDR-SR series.

Improved general disc compatibility based on recent and upcoming Blu-ray releases as well as user-submitted disc samples.

As it is with all Beta FW Releases, you need to Download the FW on to a CD-R or USB Stick. Beta's are not available via Ethernet or WiFi. In the next few weeks this will become an Official Update and could even add more Features. As the Beta offers a number of changes and I own Chuck Season 4 on Blu-Ray, I am going to update tomorrow.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus

Yeah I saw this FW update notice on the OPPO site. I will download today. Cheers


----------



## LaserDisk

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but will the U.S. version BDP-93/95 play Region B Blue-Ray disks? I just found a disk I have been looking for, for years. On Amazon it says: United Kingdom released, Blu-Ray/Region B : it WILL NOT play on regular DVD player, or on standard US Blu-Ray player. You need multi-region Blu-Ray player to view it in USA/Canada:


----------



## Jungle Jack

LaserDisk said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but will the U.S. version BDP-93/95 play Region B Blue-Ray disks? I just found a disk I have been looking for, for years. On Amazon it says: United Kingdom released, Blu-Ray/Region B : it WILL NOT play on regular DVD player, or on standard US Blu-Ray player. You need multi-region Blu-Ray player to view it in USA/Canada:


Hello,
The 93/95 is Region Locked. However, there is a Kit for making it Multiregion that will provide what you are looking for. It will cause your Warranty to be voided, but OPPO's are quite durable.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
The latest Beta Firmware Update is now an Official Firmware Update.
Here is the changelog:
Release date: December 21, 2011. 
Category: Latest Official Release

Main Version: BDP9x-61-1219
Loader Version: CN0900
Sub Version: MCU93-09-0218 (BDP-93), MCU95-08-0218 (BDP-95)

Note: This version was previously released as a public beta test version on December 5, 2011. It has been qualified and promoted to an official release version. If you have installed the public beta version during the week of December 5, there is no need to reinstall the firmware.

Release Notes:

This version is designed for the OPPO BDP-93 and BDP-95 Blu-ray Disc players. This version is the same as the latest Public Beta release version BDP9x-60-1125B. Comparing to the previous Official release version BDP9x-57-917, the major changes are:

1) Added "Title/Chapter Repeat" capability to some Blu-ray movies authorized with BD-Java technology. During movie playback, press the REPEAT button on your remote to select the desired repeat mode. As BD-Java is an evolving technology, this function may not apply to all present and future BD-Java based movies.

2) Resolved the loading failure issue observed on several recently-released Blu-ray TV series, including "Fringe" (Season 3, 2011), "Chuck" (Season 4, 2011), "Dexter" (Season 5, 2011). Normally, these movies can be played with no problems when initially loaded. However, if disc playback has been stopped or the disc ejected, the disc would fail to load properly and remain on a black screen with the front VFD displaying 00:00:00. The cause of this error was related to the player failing to load pop-up menu to display disc resume functionality. This firmware properly resolves the pop-up menu.

3)Resolved a Fast Forward (FWD) bug during some FLAC music playback. Customers have reported that during some FLAC playback, if you press the FWD button to 2x and up, the music playback could automatically skip to the next track. This issue has been resolved.

4) Resolved the extra BD-Live setting required to load some Blu-ray movies such as "Warlord" (2010). To load such titles it was necessary to set "BD Live" to be "ON" under Network Setup, even if no internet connection was present. This issue has been resolved and for all "BD-Live" states ("ON", "LIMITED", "OFF").

5) Resolved FL and FR channels missing from user generated 7.1 WAV media. Customers have reported that FL and FR channel contents may be lost during the playback of 7.1 WAV files. This issue has been resolved.

6) Reset the SPDIF audio format from VUDU to DTS 5.1 when Bistream is enabled. In compliance with the VUDU certification requirements, we have set the VUDU’s audio stream to be converted to DTS 5.1 through SPDIF in Bitstream mode. Previous firmware resolved only stereo PCM over SPDIF.

7) Added the direct play capability to BDAV folder. BDAV is a container for videos recorded using AVCHD camcorders such as Sony's HDR-SR series.

8) Improved general disc compatibility based on recent and upcoming Blu-ray releases as well as user-submitted disc samples. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JustaSheep23

Jungle Jack said:


> I still remain tempted by the 95, but I do not use the Analog Stage of any Component enough to justify paying twice as much.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hello, I've been eyeing the Oppo line for a while now and I do see some recent posts here. Are there any other Blu-ray, SACD, DVD-A players to consider or is Oppo still the best quality and most flexible player under $1k?

I've not used an analog connection before, but have interest in SACD and DVD-A reproductions. Would you use the analog outs for BluRay or dvd playback? I assume not because of the way the recordings are made or maybe due to sending video over hdmi vs audio over the analog.

Excuse the rookie questions, but I get a bit lost sometimes between the different codecs and processing. The amplifier I would be using is an Onkyo TXNR-809. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Jungle Jack

JustaSheep23 said:


> Hello, I've been eyeing the Oppo line for a while now and I do see some recent posts here. Are there any other Blu-ray, SACD, DVD-A players to consider or is Oppo still the best quality and most flexible player under $1k?
> 
> I've not used an analog connection before, but have interest in SACD and DVD-A reproductions. Would you use the analog outs for BluRay or dvd playback? I assume not because of the way the recordings are made or maybe due to sending video over hdmi vs audio over the analog.
> 
> Excuse the rookie questions, but I get a bit lost sometimes between the different codecs and processing. The amplifier I would be using is an Onkyo TXNR-809. Any insight would be appreciated.


Hello,
As the Onkyo both uses high quality DAC's and accepts DSD (SACD) over HDMI, I see no advantage to using the MCH Inputs. The BDP-95 might be a different story as it uses ESS Technology Sabre DAC's that are truly in that small cadre of DAC's that jockey for best in the world. Also, using MCH Inputs causes you to lose Audyssey, the far better Bass Management that you get in an AVR, et al.

To me there is not even a question of if there is a better BDP for under $1000. Combine that with perhaps the best and most attentive Customer Service and fantastic resale value and you really have got something special.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## egd

Hi,

Anyone know whether Oppo has any plans to incorporate proper network support and enable playback of ISO files rather than rely on the DLNA protocol? It's a great player, but without the aility to playback ISO files from my media server I kind of regret the purchase. :crying:


----------



## TypeA

egd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone know whether Oppo has any plans to incorporate proper network support and enable playback of ISO files rather than rely on the DLNA protocol? It's a great player, but without the aility to playback ISO files from my media server I kind of regret the purchase. :crying:


No problem reselling for pretty much what you spent so I certainly wouldnt regret. I would call Oppo and ask them directly about ISO support, wouldnt surprise me if its in the future.


----------



## rahjinoh

Latest beta has ISO support removed.


----------



## redsandvb

rahjinoh said:


> Latest beta has ISO support removed.


Yup, going bye bye once that firmware's loaded. Boo! :hissyfit:

BDMV folder playback survives, so far. I'm betting that'll go too and you'll have to have them inside AVCHD folders. Not too big a deal, unless it's limited to one AVCHD folder that needs to be on the root of a drive... That'll be a hassle.


----------



## wxthomson

rahjinoh said:


> Latest beta has ISO support removed.


That's why I would be downloading anymore firmware updates.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Well as a somewhat good news/bad news reason for not doing this Beta and future Official Firmware Updates, I spoke with OPPO and it appears highly unlikely that Netflix 5.1 Support is ever coming. This is the one thing I honestly was quite uncertain about, but certainly wished for.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA

Jungle Jack said:


> I spoke with OPPO and it appears highly unlikely that Netflix 5.1 Support is ever coming.



Thats a significant choice considering streaming is supposed to be the wave of the future. Who does/will support Netflix 5.1?


----------



## rahjinoh

I bought the 93 2 months ago for 3D Playback and ISO support (despite not officially). 

I wonder if they can support .toast instead 

We need a jailbreak


----------



## Jungle Jack

TypeA said:


> Thats a significant choice considering streaming is supposed to be the wave of the future. Who does/will support Netflix 5.1?


Hello,
Aside from the PS3, I am pretty sure it is the Roku, Apple TV2, a few Panasonic BDP's (only the ones that offer Viera Cast/Connect, and I have heard some high end Toshiba Panels might also support it. Bear in mind, while there are some BDP's/TV's that offer DD via Streaming, there are very few Streaming Titles that actually offer 5.1.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rukk

Hello all. I'm new to HTS and have been jumping around trying to get my "lay of the land". I'm interested in purchasing an OPPO BDP-93 but I can't find any local B&M's to go see it "in person". I know it's gotten great reviews and I'm sure I wouldn't be disappointed if I went "blind buy" style, but I'd still like to test drive it. Anyone from the San Diego area (including North County) know of any place that may have this unit?


----------



## TypeA

Rukk said:


> Hello all. I'm new to HTS and have been jumping around trying to get my "lay of the land". I'm interested in purchasing an OPPO BDP-93 but I can't find any local B&M's to go see it "in person". I know it's gotten great reviews and I'm sure I wouldn't be disappointed if I went "blind buy" style, but I'd still like to test drive it. Anyone from the San Diego area (including North County) know of any place that may have this unit?


Welcome to Home Theater Shack Rukk, its great to have you here. You wont find Oppo in stores because theyre internet direct sales only. This is not meant to keep you in the dark or prevent a test drive but rather (among other reasons) to give you the best performance for the money by cutting out the middle man (merchants). As you noticed in every review youve read, Oppo has certainly managed well with this ID business acumen and you simply wont find a dissatisfied owner. Amazon has a return policy, I think its 30 days. Unless you can find a private owner willing to open their door to a stranger you will likely be stuck returning to Amazon if you find the 93 is not for you. I think Oppo also offers a free return policy if you buy direct through the manufacture, I doubt they have many takers on their return policy but its there.:bigsmile:



JJ said:


> Hello,
> Aside from the PS3, I am pretty sure it is the Roku, Apple TV2, a few Panasonic BDP's (only the ones that offer Viera Cast/Connect, and I have heard some high end Toshiba Panels might also support it. Bear in mind, while there are some BDP's/TV's that offer DD via Streaming, there are very few Streaming Titles that actually offer 5.1.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks much Jack. I wouldnt be surprised if Netflix slowly starts to offer more 5.1 titles, I hope Oppo changes their mind if that happens.


----------



## Rukk

TypeA said:


> Welcome to Home Theater Shack Rukk, its great to have you here. You wont find Oppo in stores because theyre internet direct sales only. This is not meant to keep you in the dark or prevent a test drive but rather (among other reasons) to give you the best performance for the money by cutting out the middle man (merchants). As you noticed in every review youve read, Oppo has certainly managed well with this ID business acumen and you simply wont find a dissatisfied owner. Amazon has a return policy, I think its 30 days. Unless you can find a private owner willing to open their door to a stranger you will likely be stuck returning to Amazon if you find the 93 is not for you. I think Oppo also offers a free return policy if you buy direct through the manufacture, I doubt they have many takers on their return policy but its there.:bigsmile:



Thank for the info TypeA. As I stated before, it won't be a biggie if I go ahead and pull the trigger. I'm going to get this player to go along with the ELITE Pro-70x5fd I'll be getting soon. May as well match high end with high end.


----------



## showcattleguy

Has anyone ever had an issue where the audio on your move freezes but the picture keeps going? I have had the bd93 for 7months and its happened 4 times. Shutting down the player still leaves the audio looping on the screen with the stopped image. It's happened on blu-rays, on DVD's and with no imperfections in the disc and if you go back to the scene and try watching it again it works fine. my custom installer is baffled and I have changed HDMI 3 times and its done it on both my TV's. Any insight would be most helpful.


----------



## Jungle Jack

showcattleguy said:


> Has anyone ever had an issue where the audio on your move freezes but the picture keeps going? I have had the bd93 for 7months and its happened 4 times. Shutting down the player still leaves the audio looping on the screen with the stopped image. It's happened on blu-rays, on DVD's and with no imperfections in the disc and if you go back to the scene and try watching it again it works fine. my custom installer is baffled and I have changed HDMI 3 times and its done it on both my TV's. Any insight would be most helpful.


Hello,
Absolutely never. I would call OPPO and send it in. Their Customer Service is fantastic and it should be a quick turnaround. Really sorry to read you are experiencing this.
Cheers,
J


----------



## showcattleguy

Yeah my salesman called oppo and he is giving me another unit while he sends it in


----------



## Jungle Jack

showcattleguy said:


> Yeah my salesman called oppo and he is giving me another unit while he sends it in


Outstanding. Now that is great service...


----------



## bbeck

Rukk said:


> Hello all. I'm new to HTS and have been jumping around trying to get my "lay of the land". I'm interested in purchasing an OPPO BDP-93 but I can't find any local B&M's to go see it "in person". I know it's gotten great reviews and I'm sure I wouldn't be disappointed if I went "blind buy" style, but I'd still like to test drive it. Anyone from the San Diego area (including North County) know of any place that may have this unit?





TypeA said:


> Welcome to Home Theater Shack Rukk, its great to have you here. You wont find Oppo in stores because theyre internet direct sales only. This is not meant to keep you in the dark or prevent a test drive but rather (among other reasons) to give you the best performance for the money by cutting out the middle man (merchants). As you noticed in every review youve read, Oppo has certainly managed well with this ID business acumen and you simply wont find a dissatisfied owner. Amazon has a return policy, I think its 30 days. Unless you can find a private owner willing to open their door to a stranger you will likely be stuck returning to Amazon if you find the 93 is not for you. I think Oppo also offers a free return policy if you buy direct through the manufacture, I doubt they have many takers on their return policy but its there.:bigsmile:


Magnolia A/V carries both the 93 and 95. You can find a showroom near your CA location by clicking here.


----------



## TypeA

bbeck said:


> Magnolia A/V carries both the 93 and 95. You can find a showroom near your CA location by clicking here.


Thanks for correcting me, had no idea they were sold at any storefront. Ill be curious if he does have a location close to him, nearest to me is six hours.


----------



## ALMFamily

Thanks for the link - there is one in Chicago which is only a couple hour drive for me! :clap:


----------



## Rukk

bbeck said:


> Magnolia A/V carries both the 93 and 95. You can find a showroom near your CA location by clicking here.



There's one near me in San Diego. Thanks


----------



## bxbigpipi

Just got my 93 today, I'm so excited!!!


----------



## TypeA

bxbigpipi said:


> Just got my 93 today, I'm so excited!!!


:yay2:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty::yay2:


----------



## showcattleguy

My custom installer, Universty Audio in Madison WI, carries both oppo players and I personally test drove the bd93 before I bought just saying


----------



## ALMFamily

Oh wow - great news! I did not know that University Audio carried the Oppo players (and did not think to ask :R). Thanks for posting - you saved me about 4 hours drive time! :T


----------



## ALMFamily

OK, I blame showcattleguy for this one - I went to University Audio today and walked out with a new 93. :spend: Proud to be a new Oppo owner!


----------



## showcattleguy

Sorry but you know you love it. I am heading up there myself tomorrow to test drive a sim2 mico 40. I hope its as exciting as people make it out to be and worth the extra $$$ as compared to the crystal 35 which is what they have in their demo room.


----------



## tcarcio

ALMFamily said:


> OK, I blame showcattleguy for this one - I went to University Audio today and walked out with a new 93. :spend: Proud to be a new Oppo owner!


Congrats on a decision you will never regret......:T


----------



## ALMFamily

Just went through the easy set-up and got it going for kids movie night. I will have to read the user manual cover to cover to really get this out for a test drive. :reading:


----------



## f0zz

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*

This s a little off topic but the Oppo is using Qdeo video processing. My reciever (Onkyo 5009) also uses the same chip. What is the best way to have the two work together properly? Should the signal pass through the AVR untouched? Or?


----------



## ALMFamily

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*

Having the 809/Oppo combo and trying both settings, my opinion is to do pass through. I am thinking there is not much to be gained by allowing the AVR to do anything with a signal that is already as goos as / better quality.


----------



## Jungle Jack

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*



f0zz said:


> This s a little off topic but the Oppo is using Qdeo video processing. My reciever (Onkyo 5009) also uses the same chip. What is the best way to have the two work together properly? Should the signal pass through the AVR untouched? Or?


Hello,
While the 5009 does incorporate the Qdeo, the main Processing Chip is the HQV Vida. Both are excellent and in truth Onkyo is the only Brand that uses 2 VP Chips. Many, many AVR's use the Qdeo on its own.

Personally, I would hook up the 93's HDMI 1 directly to your TV and run HDMI 2 to your 5009. From there, you can decide which you prefer. When the 93 was tested by Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity, it truly did fantastic. While many Brands might use the same VP Chip, not all are as well implemented as OPPO. That being said, the upper level Onkyo's have always tested quite well so it really might be one of those 6 in one, half dozen the other scenario...
Cheers,
J


----------



## rubbersoul

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*

My two cents worth of opinion is to let the OPPO do all the work if you can bypass the processing in the Onkyo. I am not familar with the Onkyo myself but I do have and use the bypass mode on my Outlaw 990.


----------



## rubbersoul

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*

Hate to burst anyones bubble but I just received notice from Blockbuster that they will no longer be supporting there APP for streaming on the OPPO.
I myself liked Blockbuser and the idea of renting new movies without going to the actual store.


----------



## Jungle Jack

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*



rubbersoul said:


> My two cents worth of opinion is to let the OPPO do all the work if you can bypass the processing in the Onkyo. I am not familar with the Onkyo myself but I do have and use the bypass mode on my Outlaw 990.


Hello,
This is an interesting debate as the OPPO and the Onkyo both use the same Video Processor. However, the Onkyo also adds the HQV Vida Video Processor that when Video Bench Tested by Audioholics posted a perfect score on an extensive battery of Video Patterns.

This is truly an exceedingly rare exception where the argument can be made that the Onkyo has the potential to even better the PQ.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Jungle Jack

*re: OPPO Digital BDP-93 Blu-ray Player Review*



rubbersoul said:


> Hate to burst anyones bubble but I just received notice from Blockbuster that they will no longer be supporting there APP for streaming on the OPPO.
> I myself liked Blockbuser and the idea of renting new movies without going to the actual store.


Hello,
Vudu is still available and offers 1080p and Dolby Digital Plus (know it is DD, not positive it is DD+) However, that is a bummer about Blockbuster.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Rukk

AHHH!! I just pulled the trigger! I'll have my BDP-93 Wednesday! Awaiting with great anticipation!


----------



## TypeA

Congrats, awesome player that will bring you years of high-quality bliss :clap:


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Congratulations indeed. The 93 is my all time favorite Source Component by a very large margin. I especially like the lack of a Fan. Just an awesome product.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ozar

Well guys, I've been watching and waiting for months now for the price on the almighty oppo 93 to go below $499.99 but it appears that simply isn't going to happen, so I've gone forward and purchased one earlier this afternoon. It should arrive either Tuesday, or Wednesday, so now it's almost time to watch all my favorite movies once again, but this time on the oppo. :T

If I should run into any issues, you'll probably be hearing from me...


----------



## bxbigpipi

ozar said:


> Well guys, I've been watching and waiting for months now for the price on the almighty oppo 93 to go below $499.99 but it appears that simply isn't going to happen, so I've gone forward and purchased one earlier this afternoon. It should arrive either Tuesday, or Wednesday, so now it's almost time to watch all my favorite movies once again, but this time on the oppo. :T
> 
> If I should run into any issues, you'll probably be hearing from me...


Congrats!!


----------



## JoudaCZE

Hi everyone,
I've just unwrapped one yesterday and I must say that this forum played it's role in the decision making!
First impression was magnificent, the packaging and all, including a textile bag, really classy. The same for the case design, the front panel looks great.
Then a slight disappointment as I put it on a table and the unit was literally wobbling, with its feet uneven and not adjustable (or are they?).
But then I started to feed it with discs and all worries gone! The tray smoothness, loading speed, wow!
For now, I hooked it up just through HDMI1 to my Onkyo 905 as I regularly use two displays (plasma and projector) and therefore direct connection to a display wouldn't work. 
I was curious mainly about DVD upscaling. With Onkyo set to pass-through, the image was significantly improved, making some DVDs almost watchable on a big screen (though I'll probably stick with TV for watching DVDs). 

So far, I have hit one issue. With CEC function on, it works correctly "downstream", when I turn my TV off, it shuts the AVR and BDP. But the other way, the BDP won't turn the AVR and TV on. Any idea? Or is it a compatibility issue between Oppo, Onkyo and Panasonic?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
The 93 is an absolute gem. As for CEC, it really is one of those things that is honestly hit or miss. With my Setup, when I turn on my 93, it switches my Sony TV Input to the one that I connected directly to the TV (HDMI 1) Note that only the HDMI 1 Output of the 93 uses the Marvell Qdeo Processor. I have HDMI 2 connected to my Onkyo TX-NR3008 to handle Sound and if I am lazy to be able to switch Sources without changing HDMI Inputs. And indeed just the presentation of the 93 really makes an excellent impression.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JoudaCZE

Hello JJ,
after a few weeks' experience I must say this BDP is the real hit. 
One thing bothers me though - none of the streaming services supported by the player FW is available here in the Czech Republic. As there's no way around this (except perhaps for faking your proxy location which I don't want to do), is there any optional way how to use services that are locally available but not included in the "official" FW (MUBI springs to mind)?

Thanks for any tip.
JCZ


----------



## Jungle Jack

JoudaCZE said:


> Hello JJ,
> after a few weeks' experience I must say this BDP is the real hit.
> One thing bothers me though - none of the streaming services supported by the player FW is available here in the Czech Republic. As there's no way around this (except perhaps for faking your proxy location which I don't want to do), is there any optional way how to use services that are locally available but not included in the "official" FW (MUBI springs to mind)?
> 
> Thanks for any tip.
> JCZ


Hello,
I am so happy you are pleased on the whole. Unfortunately, the Streaming Services are indeed meant for the US it seems. A TOR Network would probably be the only way to get around the IP Identification. Google the above Sentence and you will find a trove of information. As for local services that are not supported, I would imagine they would not be compatible. I would highly recommend Emailing OPPO as they have some of the best Customer Service out there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA

Im getting a flickering every minute or two while streaming netflix to either my 1080p projector via hdmi or my 720p projector via component, blu rays play flawlessly. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Oppo has new beta F/W posted for the bdp-93.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Here are the changes:
1) Added "DVD 24p Conversion". This feature restores the original 24 film frames from DVD-Video and outputs it as 1080p/24Hz. To enable this feature, enter the Video Setup in the Setup Menu, set the "1080p24 Output" to be "Auto" or "On", and set the "DVD 24p Conversion" to be "On". Note: the actual DVD 24Hz conversion quality can be affected by the display’s processing and video source, especially for a non-3:2 pulldown cadence source.

2) Resolved random freezing issue while streaming from Netflix. Previously, customers reported that after installing the last Official firmware (BDP9x-66-0413), Netflix streaming could be unreliable, and in some cases, even result in the player completely freezing until a power cycle was performed. This firmware has resolved these issues.

3)Resolved the audio decoding failure on the "Volume Sixteen" DTS Blu-ray Demo Disc (released CES 2012). Customers reported clips for "Tron" and "Lion King" were improperly decoded when HDMI was set to LPCM. This firmware upgrades the DTS SDK to correct changes in the encoding standards for these kind of soundtracks.

4) Improved general disc compatibility based on recent and upcoming Blu-ray releases as well as user-submitted disc samples, such as "Dexter (BD, Season 4)".

While I have not done an FW Update before Beta 64-0119B, it might be time to reconsider. It did bother to lose ISO Support even though I never use it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GoNoles

Cnet reports that Oppo is one of the partners for the new Roku Stick, that you just plug in and you have all Roku services without a box. Devices will have a Roku Ready logo on them, and I wonder if that means we have a new model coming?

Makes it easy for Oppo, they just make deals with Roku, and Roku gets all the content providers.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Hi, new member and I have a question. I notice that many, many people have an Oppo BD player. I have to ask a real serious question. Is there really that much difference is PQ than other brands? I have a Samsung 3D player and I think it looks great, can it really get better? Thanks.


----------



## GoNoles

If you are planning to just watch Blu-ray and bitstream audio over HDMI, and use some streaming services, IMO any brand is just about fine. I prefer Panasonic and Sony though for standard blu-ray players.

Oppo excels with analog audio and DVD upconversion. It also allows for a source direct mode if using a video processor. I feel Oppo needs to release a non analog audio version in the $300 range, and then a higher tier audio related version, but thats my 0.02.

The Oppo is also good at playing back SACD and DVD-A if you have that need.


----------



## Reefdvr27

GoNoles said:


> If you are planning to just watch Blu-ray and bitstream audio over HDMI, and use some streaming services, IMO any brand is just about fine. I prefer Panasonic and Sony though for standard blu-ray players.
> 
> Oppo excels with analog audio and DVD upconversion. It also allows for a source direct mode if using a video processor. I feel Oppo needs to release a non analog audio version in the $300 range, and then a higher tier audio related version, but thats my 0.02.
> 
> The Oppo is also good at playing back SACD and DVD-A if you have that need.


 Can you define dvd up conversion? I have heard the terms, but just sure what they mean. I'm a noob sorry!


----------



## GoNoles

If using a player to send analog audio to the avr/preamp/amp, the players digital to analog converter is doing the work. If you bitstream digital to the avr, then it's DAC is doing the work. For me, if you have a modern AVR thats a reliable brand and decodes lossless audio, I see no benefit in outputting analog from a blu player. I'm not an audiophile either, and nor do I want the extra cables running around vs the one HDMI. IIRC, analog input into some or most avr's is not subject to Audyssey or other room correction, so you have to manually EQ your system (I think).

DVD upconversion is just that, when you watch a DVD, either the display or the player must scale it to 1080p, from its native resolution. The Marvell chip does a pretty good job with this.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Excellent posts Noles and I am in complete agreement. While I love my OPPO, it is the sort of purchase I would only recommend when you are completely satisfied with your entire HT. Otherwise, as GoNoles pointed out, a Panasonic BDP will provide an identical PQ with BD's. If you happen to own an extensive DVD library, the OPPO makes a good deal more sense as well. Also, OPPO has the best customer service I have come across perhaps with the exception of Bryston.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GoNoles

I agree, excellent and fast customer service. I sold my 93 for a BDT500, and I love it. I fully intend on trying out the next model Oppo, whenever it may arrive. For me, understanding I only really watch Blu, it's overkill, but I like the build quality, the brand and the support.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Thinking of that, I still have a unopened Panasonic DMP-BDT220 still sitting on my Kitchen Table. It was part of a Panasonic Promotion where I got it for free with the purchase of my TC-P60GT50. As I already have the OPPO, a PS3, and a Pioneer BDP-51FD hooked up to my HT, I have been trying to decide where to hook it up. As I already have BDP's in my Bedroom and the Guest Bedroom, I just do not know where to put it.


----------



## GoNoles

Spare!

I have a 210 and PS3 Slim sitting in my closet LOL


----------



## Jungle Jack

GoNoles said:


> Spare!
> 
> I have a 210 and PS3 Slim sitting in my closet LOL


Right. I feel like I have become a hoarder with an AVR sitting under a End Table in my Guest Bedroom, my OPPO DV-980h, Pioneer BDP-05FD, Parasound HCA-1000a, and no doubt other stuff collecting dust in Closets, my Garage and elsewhere. It really might be time to cull some of this extraneous AV gear.


----------



## Reefdvr27

GoNoles said:


> If using a player to send analog audio to the avr/preamp/amp, the players digital to analog converter is doing the work. If you bitstream digital to the avr, then it's DAC is doing the work. For me, if you have a modern AVR thats a reliable brand and decodes lossless audio, I see no benefit in outputting analog from a blu player. I'm not an audiophile either, and nor do I want the extra cables running around vs the one HDMI. IIRC, analog input into some or most avr's is not subject to Audyssey or other room correction, so you have to manually EQ your system (I think).
> 
> DVD upconversion is just that, when you watch a DVD, either the display or the player must scale it to 1080p, from its native resolution. The Marvell chip does a pretty good job with this.


Thanks for the post. More or less if I was going to upgrade to the oppo it would be more or less for an upgraded sound quality. At this point my interest have went to sound and bass from PQ. The PQ is so good today with just basic equipment it is really hard to spend the money for PQ. My Samsung D8000 hooked to my Comcast DVR and Samsung BD-D5500 is just amazing alone.


----------



## GoNoles

Reefdvr27 said:


> Thanks for the post. More or less if I was going to upgrade to the oppo it would be more or less for an upgraded sound quality. At this point my interest have went to sound and bass from PQ. The PQ is so good today with just basic equipment it is really hard to spend the money for PQ. My Samsung D8000 hooked to my Comcast DVR and Samsung BD-D5500 is just amazing alone.


How do you route audio from your Blu player now?


----------



## TypeA

Jungle Jack said:


> Thinking of that, I still have a unopened Panasonic DMP-BDT220 still sitting on my Kitchen Table. It was part of a Panasonic Promotion where I got it for free with the purchase of my TC-P60GT50. As I already have the OPPO, a PS3, and a Pioneer BDP-51FD hooked up to my HT, I have been trying to decide where to hook it up. As I already have BDP's in my Bedroom and the Guest Bedroom, I just do not know where to put it.



Since its brand new and unopened wouldnt it be an easy sell on fleabay or craigslist? Let it go Jack, let it go. :laugh:


----------



## Todd Anderson

Please note, that this post isn't meant to antagonize anyone --- so please just take this as a comment! ;-)

I recently bought the Oppo 93, myself. I read just about every professional review that I could dig-up on the net. Now, this may be splitting hairs... but the general gist of my research was that most blu ray players these days are really good. But, the reviews of the Oppo - especially when put through tests on the bench (cadence tests... tests looking for jaggies/moire...) that Oppo could handle them all with flying colors while there were indications that other BD players from some of the major makers in the industry slipped in some of these areas. Also, some of these reviews included visual/viewing impressions that raved about the Oppo's ability to shine color-wise and video reproduction-wise (I wonder, why even comment about these abilities if all players have really great pictures?)

Anyhow, my take away impression is/was that most currently blu ray players can produce a great picture but the Oppo has the ability to take that to a slightly higher level (that you might not always notice unless you know what to look for...).

Does that make sense?

Anyhow, I like the 93. I bought it because I wanted to squeeze out the best possible picture quality on my new PJ/screen set-up. It is a chunk of change, tho...


----------



## GoNoles

With some of the tests its a valid claim, and many of the players in the stock mode screw up color (see Secrets of Home Theater Hifi tests), but IMO, an Oppo set to ycbcr 422 and a Panasonic set to ycbcr 422 are going to offer nothing different on a blu-ray. And then if you are someone that bitstreams lossless audio over HDMI, it's really moot.

All depends on the situation, and a lot of folks do not need to spend xtra $300, but a lot of times it makes them feel better.


----------



## Jungle Jack

TypeA said:


> Since its brand new and unopened wouldnt it be an easy sell on fleabay or craigslist? Let it go Jack, let it go. :laugh:


I need help! That is honestly an excellent idea. One other thing I forgot about is that BB gave me the BDP, they messed up and ended up taking an additional $150 off the TV and then charged me $150 for the BDP.
So amazingly according to my last receipt, I paid $1750 for my 60GT50 and $149 for the 220. I did not realize that the BDP was free until I got home from purchasing it and I had to wait for the TV to be delivered for BB to do a "phantom exchange" as the TV and BDP need to be on the same receipt for the Panasonic Promotion to apply. Otherwise, my delivery date for the TV would have been pushed back.

I actually just called them and it seems I can actually do this. Pretty insane as $1750 is $50 less than what BB sells the one class lower Panasonic TC-P60ST50 60 inch Plasma. And I will end up with around $160 after taxes are credited Gift Card.


----------



## TypeA

27dnast said:


> Please note, that this post isn't meant to antagonize anyone --- so please just take this as a comment! ;-)
> 
> I recently bought the Oppo 93, myself. I read just about every professional review that I could dig-up on the net. Now, this may be splitting hairs... but the general gist of my research was that most blu ray players these days are really good. But, the reviews of the Oppo - especially when put through tests on the bench (cadence tests... tests looking for jaggies/moire...) that Oppo could handle them all with flying colors while there were indications that other BD players from some of the major makers in the industry slipped in some of these areas. Also, some of these reviews included visual/viewing impressions that raved about the Oppo's ability to shine color-wise and video reproduction-wise (I wonder, why even comment about these abilities if all players have really great pictures?)
> 
> Anyhow, my take away impression is/was that most currently blu ray players can produce a great picture but the Oppo has the ability to take that to a slightly higher level (that you might not always notice unless you know what to look for...).
> 
> Does that make sense?
> 
> Anyhow, I like the 93. I bought it because I wanted to squeeze out the best possible picture quality on my new PJ/screen set-up. It is a chunk of change, tho...


I noticed a big difference in color accuracy and sound details when I switched over to the Oppo. I have found the second HDMI output handy at times. Thats really where the improvements end tho, Netflix and Pandora are slow and clunky on the Oppo compared to my previous $150 player. Disk load times are about the same too. I had hoped the Oppo would be a little faster to load a blu ray but, nope, not really.


----------



## Reefdvr27

GoNoles said:


> How do you route audio from your Blu player now?


 Through my Denon 3312


----------



## bxbigpipi

There is talk of a new player coming from oppo!


----------



## GoNoles

Reefdvr27 said:


> Through my Denon 3312


If you are bitstreaming from you current player over HDMI, then Id really not sweat it.


----------



## GoNoles

bxbigpipi said:


> There is talk of a new player coming from oppo!


Yeah, when I saw today Oppo was a partner for the new Roku stick, I had to figure it was coming soon.


----------



## Jungle Jack

bxbigpipi said:


> There is talk of a new player coming from oppo!


Indeed. It will be most interesting to see what OPPO does to best the 93/95. With the HDMI spec remaining unchanged and aside from Spotify not many apps missing, I have been wondering what OPPO is going to do.

The 93/95 really was a big step forward to me in terms of industrial design. Little things like the Disc Loader being developed with the Tohei Group of Japan made it a joy to use. While I enjoy my 83, I love my 93.


----------



## GoNoles

I never had an 83, but I noticed the loader was a complaint. I loved the build quality and feel of the 93, just felt the remote was a tad heavy and large. Kinda like a bat lol


----------



## jean

Hello,
i have an Oppo BD93 which works fine, except for some bugs now and then when streaming from my network, but this is not the reason of my post.

I don't have a HT receiver with HDMI, i send the digital signal through coaxial to a Tact RCS (digital preamp/dac/corrector)in stereo. 
When i play a Bluray Pure audio, with PCM 24/192 stereo, it only sends 48 and not 192, the tact display shows it. But when i read a data Bluray on which i have burned 24/192 files or24/96 , no problem.

Two questions:
-can digital 24/192 from a Bluray pass through HDMI ?
-Why can't the coaxial digital do it? is it a Bluray specification or a firmware issue?

Thanks in advance,
Jean

ps: hope i'm clear, english is not my native language.


----------



## Jungle Jack

1) 24/192 is supported by the OPPO, but the AVR must support this as well.
2) Optical and Coaxial cannot handle it due to bandwidth limitations on the S/PDIF Design. It is around 20 years old...
3) Your English is just fine. Welcome to HTS.


----------



## jean

Hello,
thanks for answering, but if you read carefully, you will see that i stated that i do not use an AVR but the Tact, which accepts 24/192 and shows the incoming signal on the display, and that with a burned bluray with 24/192 files the Oppo outputs 192 via spdif coaxial. There are no limitations in the spdif coaxial, it's not toslink. 
The problem occurs only when the Oppo reads a commercial Bluray pure audio.

Jean


----------



## Jungle Jack

jean said:


> Hello,
> thanks for answering, but if you read carefully, you will see that i stated that i do not use an AVR but the Tact, which accepts 24/192 and shows the incoming signal on the display, and that with a burned bluray with 24/192 files the Oppo outputs 192 via spdif coaxial. There are no limitations in the spdif coaxial, it's not toslink.
> The problem occurs only when the Oppo reads a commercial Bluray pure audio.
> 
> Jean


H
First Post of my morning after a very late night... My bad. There are limitations from both S/PDIF's, but many argue it is not allowed due to Copyright Concerns. The OPPO's do allow this, but it is not really encouraged by content providers. And commercial media will indeed downrez this due to this. Therefore, I just find it easier to put it under bandwidth to make my life easier as opposed to getting into the arcane discussion about content providers pretty much forcing folks to use HDMI due to its stricter encryption. This I have written about extensively, but it will not change it.


----------



## jean

Jungle Jack said:


> H
> First Post of my morning after a very late night... My bad.


I understand, from where i'm writing it was past noon.....

I just asked this question here because it's the BDP 93 thread, i thought it might be a problem specific to the Oppo and that someone had encountered the same issue, and solved it - software update or else... Like it could read Iso Sacds but cannot anymore because of an update.
Jean


----------



## Jungle Jack

Unfortunately, SACD (DSD) boasts some of the most robust encryption of any digital media. It took many years before they even allowed first Denon's proprietary Digital Cable (Denon Link) and then it took until HDMI 1.2 before SACD was allowed over a digital connection. And by this point, SACD had been abandoned by its creator (Sony) and the only folks still making SACD's are primarily Classical Music Labels. I miss being able to get Peter Gabriel, Beck, and others on SACD. Now SACD's like Beck's Sea Change sell for hundreds of dollars in the US.


----------



## jean

Jungle Jack said:


> Unfortunately, SACD (DSD) boasts some of the most robust encryption of any digital media.


Hello,
take a big cup of coffee:yawn:, i was talking about Bluray Pure audio: for example this one:

The Nordic Sound
2L audiophile reference (a sampler of the catalog, i recommend, paired with a SACD, magnificent sound)

Pure Audio Blu-ray
DTS HD MA 192kHz/24 bit 5.1
LPCM 192kHz/24 bit STEREO
Region: ALL

I read the stereo file with the Oppo which shows 48 at the Tact display.

I ripped the LPCM stereo audio and burned it to a Bluray on the computer, and the Oppo reads it fully and outputs a 192 stream on the spdif coaxial.

It seems stupid to make a new Hi rez disc (Pure audio Bluray) with stereo LPCM which cannot be outputted to a stereo DAC. I haven't tried an AVR with HDMI, mine is an "old" one, to see if there is a full digital stream in this case with the Oppo.

Jean

Jean


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Just drank an entire pot! My Coffee geekiness is right up there with AV geekiness. I use a Technivorm KBT-741 Coffee Maker with a Rancillo Rocky Burr Grinder. Last week I ordered some utterly amazing Kenyan AA Bourbon Microlot Beans along with two different Ethiopian Sidamo Coffee Beans. All three are brilliant, but the Kenyan might be the best Kenyan Coffee I have ever had. I almost always purchase and prefer African Coffee with Ethiopian Harrar being my de facto. However, Harrar quality can be all over the map.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Jungle Jack

jean said:


> Hello,
> take a big cup of coffee:yawn:, i was talking about Bluray Pure audio: for example this one:
> 
> The Nordic Sound
> 2L audiophile reference (a sampler of the catalog, i recommend, paired with a SACD, magnificent sound)
> 
> Pure Audio Blu-ray
> DTS HD MA 192kHz/24 bit 5.1
> LPCM 192kHz/24 bit STEREO
> Region: ALL
> 
> I read the stereo file with the Oppo which shows 48 at the Tact display.
> 
> I ripped the LPCM stereo audio and burned it to a Bluray on the computer, and the Oppo reads it fully and outputs a 192 stream on the spdif coaxial.
> 
> It seems stupid to make a new Hi rez disc (Pure audio Bluray) with stereo LPCM which cannot be outputted to a stereo DAC. I haven't tried an AVR with HDMI, mine is an "old" one, to see if there is a full digital stream in this case with the Oppo.
> 
> Jean
> 
> Jean


Hello,
Unfortunately the driving force behind HDMI is Copyright Protection with convenience being the trick to making folks adopt it. Moreover, we are about to reach the point where the only way to watch High Definition Video is through HDMI. Just last year, the AACS enacted rules which cause Blu-ray Players that are released to the market after December 31, 2011 to no longer output higher than 576 lines of resolution from Component Video. Worse still, for those with BDP's made before this date, Studios can now insert an ICT (Image Constraint Token) on a disc to disc basis which causes Blu-ray Discs to downrez to a maximum of 576i from Component Video. By December 31, 2013, all BDP's released after this date will no longer be allowed to have any Analog Video Outputs. (Component, Composite, S-Video)
Cheers,
J


----------



## grassy

just purchased the oppo and had it delivered brand new and it wont power on. Cant believe it. It powers on for a second and turns itself off in less than a second. Everything else is hooked up fine and have done tests with and with out being hooked up to other components and still wont stay on.Any thoughts as to what the problem is. Would love some help on this one as it is brand new. By the way its a 95 not a 93 but i dont think it matters. thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I think this is a first on our 93 Thread that someone received a DOA unit. New or Used. Must be frustrating. Good news is one call to OPPO Digital and you will well be on your way to a positive resolution. Just provide the S/N and I am next to possible there will not be an issue. If you purchased it locally, you could try to get your money back from the previous owner as well or if on Ebay and paid with PayPal you can dispute it.
J


----------



## Todd Anderson

grassy said:


> just purchased the oppo and had it delivered brand new and it wont power on. Cant believe it. It powers on for a second and turns itself off in less than a second. Everything else is hooked up fine and have done tests with and with out being hooked up to other components and still wont stay on.Any thoughts as to what the problem is. Would love some help on this one as it is brand new. By the way its a 95 not a 93 but i dont think it matters. thanks.


I agree with JJ... If you purchased it new from amazon or Oppo there won't be issue getting this problem fixed...


----------



## bxbigpipi

Has anyone else seen that amazon has only 9 players left and the price is $600?


----------



## GoNoles

That is odd. A lot of the sellers are high, but Oppo is still 499.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Check it out. I wonder if this means the new player will be here sooner than later?


----------



## grassy

27dnast said:


> I agree with JJ... If you purchased it new from amazon or Oppo there won't be issue getting this problem fixed...


Thanks for the reply guys, i have been in contact with my store from where i bought it and they got the oppo rep to ring me and we spent the last half an hour trying to get it going and no luck. So now i will get my money back and deal with someone else. A little dissapointed as this is the first hassle i have had with any of my machines, but i suppose it was going to happen one day. I have been following this thread with interest and thought i would pick one up. Thanks again guys for your help.:T


----------



## tcarcio

Just got a new firmware update on my Oppo 93 as soon as I turned it on today. I guess one thing it does is add 24p for dvd playback....:T


----------



## GoNoles

Release Notes:

This version is designed for the OPPO BDP-93 and BDP-95 Blu-ray Disc players. This version is the same as the latest Public Beta release version BDP9x-71-0723B. Comparing to the previous Official release version BDP9x-66-0413, the major changes are:


Added "DVD 24p Conversion". This feature restores the original 24 film frames from DVD-Video and outputs it as 1080p/24Hz. To enable this feature, enter the Video Setup in the Setup Menu, set the "1080p24 Output" to be "Auto" or "On", and set the "DVD 24p Conversion" to be "On". Note: the actual DVD 24Hz conversion quality can be affected by the display’s processing and video source, especially for a non-3:2 pulldown cadence source.
Resolved random freezing issue while streaming from Netflix. Previously, customers reported that after installing the last Official firmware (BDP9x-66-0413), Netflix streaming could be unreliable, and in some cases, even result in the player completely freezing until a power cycle was performed. This firmware has resolved these issues.
Resolved the audio decoding failure on the "Volume Sixteen" DTS Blu-ray Demo Disc (released CES 2012). Customers reported clips for "Tron" and "Lion King" were improperly decoded when HDMI was set to LPCM. This firmware upgrades the DTS SDK to correct changes in the encoding standards for these kind of soundtracks.
Improved general disc compatibility based on recent and upcoming Blu-ray releases as well as user-submitted disc samples, such as "Dexter (BD, Season 4)".]


----------



## bxbigpipi

I hear some people are having trouble with subtitles since upgrading to the new firmware. Anyone here having trouble with this? I do believe oppo is aware of the bug.


----------



## rubbersoul

Wow!! Thanks for that bit of information. I just did the update last week and I have movies in my quie that have sub titles but I have not watch any at this point. 
Since Oppo knows that problem exists I am assuming we will be getting another update soon.
In meantime I will check it out.

Thanks


----------



## bxbigpipi

I have not watched a bluray in about 3 or 4 months until yesterday. I saw the end of transformers 3 and wow I forgot how beautiful 1080p viewing from the oppo is. I have fallen in love all over again.


----------



## tele1962

Can anyone help with this post over on HDTVTest?


" I hate region coding, why in 2012 do they still do it, okay here is my story, i put Total Recall into my Oppo blu ray player ( USA modded version ) but i forgot to change the region on the remote by pressing the red button for a few seconds and then number 2 on the remote, thus it was set at Region A/1, so a message pops up onscreen saying the disc cannot be played blah blah blah, okay i thought, no problem, i powered the player down and re-set the region code to Region B/2, powered back up, switched to play and screamed at the screen when the same region code message popped up, not good.

I don't know what other discs are region coded B in my collection but i know the DVD ones which are region 2 so i stuck one of them in and it played perfectly, i then got the instruction manual for the Oppo out and read up on memory resume, i believe it was resuming at the point it was left at which meant the region coding screen, the manual states the Oppo remembers the position of five discs and when you insert a sixth it overrides the first one and thus i put six discs in so i could get Total Recall to play, nope, it still gave me the region coding message, then after powering down the projector i realised my mistake, the manual says you must not press stop twice, press stop once for the memory resume to work.

I'm thinking that's why the region coding message came up again, the six discs i put in weren't being remembered and thus the Total Recall disc was being remembered still, at least i hope that is the case and i hope the blu ray mod isn't bust or that they have found a way to get round these modifications and keep region coding in place, i don't think the mod is bust as it works with DVD's still. "

Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Tele,
Have you tried deleting all of the Persistent Memory stuff? In lieu of that, perhaps doing a full reset to the Factory Default Settings might help. As most of us are in North America, relatively few of us bother with Multiregion as 9 times out of 10 Films and TV are available here first. I do keep an OPPO DV-980h so that I can watch all the Top Gear/Jeremy Clarkson DVD's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tele1962

Jungle Jack said:


> Tele,
> Have you tried deleting all of the Persistent Memory stuff? In lieu of that, perhaps doing a full reset to the Factory Default Settings might help. As most of us are in North America, relatively few of us bother with Multiregion as 9 times out of 10 Films and TV are available here first. I do keep an OPPO DV-980h so that I can watch all the Top Gear/Jeremy Clarkson DVD's.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks, i will pass that on to the Poster over there ( It wasnt Me ) and see what he say's.:T


----------



## langlois

Hi, i notice some lag in the network menu i barely cant scroll up and down, am i the only one and do a upgrade firmware could help me? Thank you.


----------



## Jungle Jack

langlois said:


> Hi, i notice some lag in the network menu i barely cant scroll up and down, am i the only one and do a upgrade firmware could help me? Thank you.


Hello,
I will try that out on my 93. While I have not used the network feature on my OPPO in a long time as I have an Apple TV, PS3, and even my iPhone and TV that can handle the same function.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Sammiom

Hello there.
I have a question about the Oppo 93 that is is there a audiosync problem with the Oppo player,i have never notice this only this weekend on a bluray after i made a chance in the video settings i chanced 1080P 24hz auto to 1080P 24hz ON.Because on 1080P 24hz auto i had a lot of judder on the screen via the Epson tw9000 and on 1080P 24hz ON i had audiosync problem not much but it whas there.
Is that related to the 1080P 24Hz on ON??? setting.
i have the latest firmware.
William.


----------



## recruit

Being happy with the Oppo 93 for so many years now and with it being multi region on everything is it worth upgrading to the new Oppo's 103 or even the 105, and what differences would there be if I upgraded to the new one's?


----------



## bxbigpipi

I forgot the 93 had pandora on it and wow, compared to my iPhone dock for my onkyo, it sounds like a whole new system!


----------



## waynea

I am also having a handshaking issue and I wondered if anyone had any ideas.
I have the Oppo 95 blu ray, a Denon 4311 AVR and an LG 55LW6500 LCD.
I wanted to compare the different DACs so I connected the Oppo 95 to the Denon multiple ways.
I connected them over Oppo hdmi to the Denon blu ray in, and with surround analog Oppo to Denon DVD in and with stereo audio Oppo to Denon CD in.
I expected to be able to switch back and forth while listening to a dvd or cd, but when I switch the Denon back to the blu ray input the hdmi handshake fails.
Has anyone made something like this work or have any thoughts? Thanks.


----------

